# Fuente regulable +/-1.2V a +/-30V y 5A a 7A (maximo)



## gringo_cba

Estoy en un proyecto de realizar un fuente partida (V- y V+) regulable, cuya variacion especificada es:

Desde +/- 1.2V a +/- 30V
Corriente maxima varia aproximadamente entre los +/-5A a +/- 7A

Estos valores que indico con (+/-) se regulan por separado, o sea los voltajes positivos y negativos son regulables independientemente de cada uno de ellos.-
En la imagen adjunta NO aparecen "voltimetro" y "amperimetro".-
Hize uso de los reguladores de tension LM317(Positivo) y LM337(Negativo); tambien los transistores de potencia MJ15015 y MJ15016 para lograr la corriente requerida (debe tenerse en cuenta que dichos transistores deben de estar muy bien disipados), el resto del circuitos consta de la rectificacion y filtrado.

El circuito presentado en la imagen fue simulado con "multisim", en un principio se pudo observar que a voltajes altos poseía un riple considerable, por eso se colocaron los capacitores a la salida de la fuente, esto provoco una mejora en el mismo.

Cabe destacar que la fuente esta en proceso de armado, pero surgio un inconveniente, la dispocision de los transistores de potencia anulan la proteccion contra cortos de los integrados LM (regualdores), y una pregunta sería, como poder realizar una proteccion contra cortos aparte de los fusible para evitar la rotura de algun componente (pensaba en un indicador con led o un buzer aparte de evitar que la corriente entregada por lo transistores sea exesiva y pueda sufrir algun daño)?; ademas acepto cualquier critica o sugerencia sobre la misma! jeje


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Este circuito te puede dar una idea.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gringo_cba

hola elaficonado, estuve viendo tu circuito y no encuentro solucion valida mediante el mismo para mi problema, igualmente te agradezco mucho tu rapida respuesta.!
Seguire a la espera de una ayuda a mi problema
                                                                                GRACIAS! gringo_cba


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El marco rojo encierra el circuito de proctección contra cortocicuito (short circuit o SC).
Rsc es igual a Vbe de Qsc entre la corriente máx. de colector Q2+ la corriente de base Q2.
Aprox. Rsc = 0.8V / IcmáxQ2
Prueba Qsc = TIP42.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola.
ok ya mismo me pongo en campaña para probar el circuito de proteccion contra corto, muy agradecido nuevamente, cuando lo pruebe te informaciónrmo sobre los resultados


----------



## gringo_cba

hola
he probado el circuito de proteccion contra cortos que me recomendaste y funciona bien, a lo que pude interpretar es que una vez alcanzada la corriente que quiero que limite Q2, el transistor Qschbre el circuito y la corriente que obtengo proviene del regulador de tension, quedando limitada por el mismo.-
espero haber entendido y haber realizado bien los calculos....!?
para una corriente maxima de 5A, Q2 se desactiva mediente la caida de potencial en Qsc (0.7v), siendo la Rshunt de 0.15ohm.-
El problema es que ahora, si bien funciona perfecto no se cuando funciona en sobrecarga?
me refiero a que quisiera colocarle un led o un buzzer haciendo uso de las corrientes que aparecen al bloquearse Q2.....
Si tenes alguna idea te lo agradeceria...
tenia pensado ponerle algo o un led o un buzzer la base o en el emisor de Qsc, si bien cambiarian los volatjes de polarizacion, deberia hacer los calculos.
Que opinas?
Nuevamente GRACIAS!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira esto tal vez te de una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pasaDEuva

Hola gente, estoy junto gringo_cba armando esta fuente gracias a la mano nos dio elaficionado la fuente esta casi lista!, adjunto una imagen de la placa para que vean lo bonita que va quedando, solo falta poner bien las patitas de los capacitores, cuando la terminemos publicamos toda la información para su armado con fotos. Saludos!


----------



## pasaDEuva

Esta es la *version definitiva* de la fuente, sus caracteristicas son:

- pensada para dudar toda la vida.
- no muy compleja, de facil armado y de $180 (pesos argentinos).
- genera muy buena continua a la salida hasta los 26V (con un transformador de 24), solo 0.09V de "riple" a 5A de carga!
- se puede expandir hasta 15A! con un transformador que soporte esa corriente y agregando otros capacitores de 6800uF en paralelo con los actuales y cambiando unas resistencias.
- se puede seguir expandiendo agregando mas transistores de potencia MJ150xx en paralelo con los actuales.
- con proteccion contra corto-circuito o corrientes elevadas.
- indicador de sobre carga.

Pronto publicamos toda la información de los componentes, instrucciones para el armado, consejos, fotos y los agradecimientos.

Va a estar disponible toda la información, esquemas y PCB para que la copien o si tienen ganas tomen la idea para mejorarla o modificarla.

Saludos!


----------



## vento1

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y no muy entendido en el tema, para que sirve las bobinas de 400uH? para que sirven los dos potenciometros de 1K?

gracias


----------



## pasaDEuva

las bobinitas son para mejorar el filtrado de alternas "obligandolas" a que se vayan por el capacitor, yo no son un capo en electro pero un profe me dijo que vendrian bien unas bobinitas ahi y las incluimos en el diseño, pueden ser odviadas.
los preset de 1k son para calibrar la corriente que pasa por el led en condicion de corto o sobre carga a gusto del usuario y de la clase de transistores usados.
Espero que te haya sido util, saludos!


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente!
Tengo una pequeña duda, va creo que no muy pequeña....Estuve averiguando precios de transformadores para armar finalmente la fuente presentada en el foro...
Queria consultar a quienes hayan utilizado transformadores del tipo nacionales y del tipo importados; sobre estos ultimos quisiera saber, que rendimiento es aprovechable?
debido a que existe mucha diferencia de precio, y sobre algunas diferencias basicas entre estos.-
Les agradeceria si conocen tambien algun sitio que venda de estos y demas cosas de electronica-
                         Muchas gracias


----------



## daniel1985

Saludos, 

mi inquietud es simple, a un buzzer de 24VDC le puedo alimentar con 29VDC, esta bien coloase debe colocar una resistencia 680 en paralelo al buzzer con un diodo.

gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si vas a alimentar un buzzer de 24Vcc con 29Vcc, debe poner una resistencia en serie con el buzzer, el valor de la resistencia depende de la corriente que consume el buzzer, aplicando la ley de Ohm hallas la resistencia: Rbuzzer= (29V - 24V) / Ibuzzer
Rbuzzer=resistencia en serie con el buzzer
Ibuzzer=corriente que consume el buzzer.
También puedes usa un diodo zéner de 24V o un regulador de voltaje de 24V como el LM7824.
El regulador de voltaje es la manera más facil de alimentar el buzzer, ya que, no necesites saber, cuál es la corriente del buzzer, el regulador le dará la corriente que necesita.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gubirson

hola amigos muy bueno y sencillo se ve el diseño miren tengo el caso de una fuente de 13 voltios 10-12 amperios me dieron a reparar pero esta en tan mal estado la placa y falta de componentes que quiciera q me ayuden con un diseño mas sencillo todavia puesto q es de voltaje fijo y no es nesesaria para ese elvado amperaje puede ser de 8 amperios a y tomando en cuenta q no tenga la proteccion para cortos. espero me puedan ayudar lo mas pronto posible voy a tratar de simular el esquema q sale si corre bien irle quitando componentes jeje no es q sea pichirre si no q tiene que ser rapido y todavia no domino la fabricacion en baquelita me entienden   

espero me puedan ayudar     saludos  a otra cosa los transistores q tengo disponibles son (2) 2n3055  o (2) ad149 me serviran voy a buscar su data pero una opinion no estaria de mas.....................
y tengo unos tip 41 y 42 y otros componentes hay es para montar el circuito en una tarjeta perforada y listo


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola Gubirson, soy gringo_cba uno de los que diseño la fuente que has visto.....
En un principio entiendo que quieres reformar la fuente publicada a una fuente de 13 voltios para 8 amperios y sin la proteccion contra cortos, no?.-
Mira dejame hacer un par de pruebas para poder responderte con argumentos validos, en principio se puede ya que la parte de regulacion de voltaje se puede dejar fija, solo necesitaria los datos del transformador, por otro lado es partida?, o sea tiene voltaje positivo y negativo?, en cuanto a los transistores los 2N3055 no creo que sean capaces de entregarte esa corriente, los MJ que se utilizan en el diseño son transistores que soportan una corriente de 16A o algo similar por lo que te lo recomendaria, pero si ya los tienes te aseguro que deberian de estar muy bien REFRIJERADOS.....por creo que estarian trabajando muy cerca del limite maximo.No conozco los otros pero voy a informaciónrmarme sobre los mismos.-(El precio entre los MJ y los 2N3055 no varian mucho).-
Bueno enviame los datos del transformador y respondeme esas preguntas y vere si te podemos ayudar.-
Una vez simulado te envio las cosas en todo caso te las paso por correo y las puedes verificar.-

                          Espero una pronta respuesta asi podemos brindarte una ayuda........Saludos


----------



## Gubirson

bueno el transformador envia varios voltajes pero donde se encuentra el mayor amperaje es en unos +/- 40 con derivado central pretendo tomar un solo los 20 el transformador es grande y pesado y hay estan dos condensadores de 25 v por 4700µf y sobre el disipador de la misma estan dos transistores disen malaysia 2n3055 y si estan algo bien disipados espero q me puedas ayudar ok disculpa las molestias y ella siempre estara fija trabajando durante todo el dia es para un radio transmisor de una central que para mi consume mucho menos unos 4 amperios calculo por pero como la fuente originalmente es capaz de entregar 10 por eso pedi mas q sea unos 8 me entiendes


----------



## gringo_cba

Sinceramente no entiendo lo de varios voltajes, me decis que a mayor voltaje entonces mayor corriente; lo cual es obvio debido a que la corriente se debe a la resistencia de carga, cierto?, cual es esa carga?.-
No se si realmente tenes en claro que es lo queres hacer si vas a tomar 20v del transformador y filtras con 25v de capacitor, estos te pueden llegar a durar 10 seg; ya que deberian de soportar una tension de trabajo de casi 30v mas el error que tienen los propios condensadores (que por cierto es muy considerable).-
La tension de los capacitores se calcula mas o menos como (1.41 x tension a rectificar) y una regla practica de la capacidad es mas o menos 1000µf por amper.-
Los transistores malaysia 2n3055 si van a trabajar en un regimen aproximado de 4[A] y estan disipados quizas anden bien (mucho de disipacion de calor no se, pero deberias hacer algunos numeros en cuanto a la potencia que estos disipan), si la fuente es partida no se como estos transistores se encuentran conectados ya que si uno es para el positivo y otro para el negativo deberias de tener un transistor NPN y un PNP. Deberias de enviarme un esquema de la fuente que tienes y que quieres reformar asi tambien pueden serme mas claros tus objetivos.-
En realidad te pido disculpas porque quieres hacerlo rapido, pero el diseño requiere de muchos datos previos para poder minizar la mayor cantidad de errores posibles, como por ejemplo a muchas cosas que no hay claras:
(1) Voltaje del transformador (o sea voltaje a rectificar).-
(2) Voltaje y corriente en la carga (tambien si puedes el valor real de la carga). Voltaje en la carga es necesario     para poder calibar bien nuestro regulador de tension.-
(3) Si quieres reformar la que tienes te pido tambien otra vez jeje, trata de realizarme un esquematico del diagrama circuital que posees actualmente para entender como estaba siendo utilizada.-
Bueno creo que por ahora no se me paso nada por alto.-


----------



## Gubirson

hey nuchas gracias tienes razan no te he dado bien los datos el transformador envia 48 voltios total con derivado central y me quedan aproximadamente 18 o 19 volt tomando la mitad de la tensión bien lo cierto es q estaba trabajando con un capacitor de 4700 µf y estaba trabajando se q el capacitor tiene q ser de mas voltaje pero bueno y los transistores estan desconectado y muchos componentes quitados y yo he construido dos fuentes regulables con lm...... no recuerdo jeje    pero entregan com 2 amperios maximo. y como en este caso es voltaje fijo y alto amperaje.


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola bueno mira aqui encontre un diseño muy sencillo cuya lista de materiales es:
Te adjunto el archivo como imagen.-

- 2 Diodos 1N4001
- 1 Transistor 2N3055
- 1 regulador de tension LM337
- 1 Capacitor 4700/35
- 1 Capacitor 10/35
- 1 Capacitor 100/35
- 1 Capacitor .1/100 (Pol)
- 1 resistencia 33 Ω de 2 watts
- 1 resistencia 220 Ω de 1/4 watts
- 1 resistencia 1 KΩ de 1/4 watts
- 1 preset  4K7 Ω 
- Disipadores para regulador y transistor
- Puente rectificador o cuatro diodos (acorde a lo que estes rectificando) 

Ojo que el puente rectificador se encuentra al reves o sea este diseño trabaja con la señal negativa   , espero que te sirva como ayuda, trata de simularlo y observa si puede ser de utilidad, cualquier pregunta que me quieras realizar aqui estare jaja; no recuerdo si se observa en la foto pero la salida esta representada por el polo positivo en la parte inferior y el polo negativo en la parte superior, entiendes?; como entrada de tension no puedes superar los 24Vca debido al regulador


----------



## gringo_cba

Si la foto no te es muy clara avisame y trato de subir una mas clara


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Esta es una opción con el LM317, puedes poner 2 ó más 2N3055 en paralelo para aumentar la corriente.

Chao.


----------



## Gubirson

hey gracias yo hice una asi solo q donde va el lm337 coloq un lm350k y de hay directo para la salida.

bueno voy a probar tu diseño solo que voy a colocar dos 2n3055 ayudara a q trabaje mejor con respecto al consumo? es mi pregunta. y disculpa hice lo q pude un diseño muy rapido de como funciona esta fuente debi de ver empesado asi desde q te pedi la ayuda disculpame esa....


gringo cba   y     elaficionado muchas gracias definitivamente voy a realizar ese diseño con dos 2N3055 ok yo les cuento lo tratare de hacer en esa misma placa o una de tarjeta perforada y de nuevo gracias confio q va a funcionar a la perfeccion y enviara un amperaje tremendo saludos


----------



## gringo_cba

Ok GUBIRSON, dos o mas 2N3055 es una buena opcion ya que tu deseas bastante corriente, a mi tambien me la recomendaron a esa opcion pero opte por un MJ....... para la fuente que tenemos publicada, con respecto a tu pregunta no se si soy el mas indicado para decirte debido a que nunca he utilizado dicha configuracion entre transistores pero a mi paracer (no se a que consumo te refieres) pero dichos transistores en paralelo se ayudarian entre si, algo asi como mitad de corriente cada uno por lo que esto duplicarian la disposicion de corriente del diseño original que te he enviado ayer; desde ya espero que te haya servido de ayuda  la información que te hemos enviado; elaficionado tambien nos ha dado una mano a nosotros que por cierto fueron muy utiles.....
Te deseo el mejor de los exitos con el ensamblado de tu fuente.-
[Con respecto a lo del amperaje tremendo te pido que tengas mucho cuidado debido a que la corriente entregada por los transistores van a salir del secundario del transformador y ademas si no me equivoco me dijiste que no le colocabas proteccion contra CC pero bueno esa es tu decision y algo en lo que yo no estoy de acuerdo debido a que es una herramienta util para preservar la integridad de los componentes tanto internos como externos de dicha fuente, pero bueno es cuestion de ideales jeje.-
Ademas por otro lado creo que me comentaste que utilizabas el transformador de una fuente de 10 amperes; de hecho si asi es me quedo mas tranquilo por la seguridad del transformador jejeje.-], lo anterior fue un comentario en lo que me quede pensando.-
Bueno perdon por el comentario medio fuera de lugar pero trato de que la seguridad este en primer lugar....
                                                                                    chau


----------



## Gubirson

bueno despues que me apuraron la fecha que es y no me traen los materiales pero bueno.

Y si para mi diseño personal le colocare proteccion para cortocircuitos y todas las mejoras q se puedan acoplar. 

miren ahora bien quiciera cambiar el tema tratando sobre las fuentes claro seria este  quiciera realizar n cargador para baterias universal es dificil que funcione al 100% dado a que las baterias tienen sus distintas capacidades pero vien son voltajes de 3.5 4.5 v en baterias comunes mi pregunta es el voltaje tiene q ser algo superior a la bateria o solo el amperaje para suministrarle y he visto circuitos como este y su funcionamiento es sencillo.

pero pregunto la configuracion q utilizaron para la proteccion contra cortos tambien serviria para auto desconectar la carga de las baterias o no? 

claro ajustando el amperaje...

por otro lado he visto circuitos de fuentes de voltajes bajos sin transformador con diodos zener pero el amperaje es muy pobre q opinan si alguien a experimentado otra forma de hacerlas tratando de conseguir un nivel de amperaje mas alto vien sea para 3 0 5 o 9 12 se podra conseguir un amperio o mas pregunto?


----------



## fco fuenzalida

saludos gente, tambien soy nuevo en el foro , y mi pregunta sobre esa excelente fuente es, si los potenciometro de 1k son para limitar la corriente de salida en la fuente, ya que si es asi no entiendo como funcionan

gracias y felicitaciones por el buen diseño


----------



## fco fuenzalida

si el potenciometro de 1k funcione para limitar la corriente , como es que tengo que regular la funte para el amperaje requerido


----------



## luc

hola muchachos vi el circuito y estoy buscando algo similar para un transformador de 36+36 y 6A o sea una fuente regulable no muy compleja , espero me puedan ayudar ............ saludos !


----------



## pasaDEuva

Hola respondo sobre la duda del potenciometro de 1KΩ; estos no son utilizados para limitar las corriente de salida sino que son utilizados para polarizar el led indicador de sobrecorriente, este se calibra a gusto del usuario y limitaciones de corriente del transformador.-
En el esquematico mostrado dicho potenciometro calibra el transistor BC640 de forma tal que el led tome cooriente necesaria para indicarte una sobrecarga en la salida.-

Espero haber podido responder a tu duda.-
Saludos y cualquier duda que tengas para eso estamos.-


----------



## pasaDEuva

Hola Luc con ese transformador vas a superar el voltaje maximo admitible por el LM317 y LM 337, el maximo de voltaje de continua que soportan es 40v, y vos tendrias aprox. 36x1.4=50,4v descontanto 1v de caida en el rectificador (aprox.) te quedan unos 49v que igual siguen siendo mucho para los reguladores de voltaje.

Saludos!


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola a todos soy GRINGO_CBA!, les respondimos sus consultas con pasaDEuva debido a que ambos somos autores del posteo de esta fuente.-
No me di cuenta de que no les iba a llegar la notoficacion a la hora de responderle con otro nombre de usuario.- perdon.-

las respuestas son las que estan anterior a este comentario.-

surte y estamos para ayudarlos


----------



## luc

claro mira , si te entiendo , pero queria saber si hay algun circuito para  este tipo de fuente partida
 con este transformador 36+36 vca y 6 A   ............ espero respuesta . saludos !


----------



## santiago

y si con el led enclavamos un rele que cuando prenda el led por sobre corriente nos corte la salida, seria una proteccion, en vez de preset habria que ponerle potenciometros

saludos


----------



## santiago

en la fuente the big one jejeje, en el colector del tip42, y en el emisor del tip41, hay una resistencia en serie con el transistor de potencia, es la resistencia shunt seguramente, que por las diferencia de voltages, hace actuar el led de corte, ahora, de que potencia es esa resistencia, o es un puente nomas ? por los 150m Ω, que  es un cortocircuito practicamente

saludos


----------



## pasaDEuva

Hola Santiago, tambien soy un colaborador en esta fuente y te comento que las resistencias de 150mΩ en cuestion por lo que calculamos y vimos en las simulaciones no disipan mas de 2 watts, por lo tanto con resistencias de 2 watts anda perfecto. Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

Buenas, es interesante su diseño de la fuente, pero yo pensaba en algo mas basico
veran yo arme hace tiampo una fuente de 1.5A con el LM317 pero con el tiempo me encontre entre desperdicios industriales un transformador de buen tamaño y le coloque el circuito de mi fuente con un arreglo de transistores para la corriente y apenas ayer se quemo por falta de protecciones asi que me dispuse a fabricar un nuevo circuito y me interese por uno que propone elaficionado que aparece tambien en el datasheet del intregado solo que hay una resistencia que no tiene valor, aparece con un asterisco y me preguntaba que cual seria, si pudiesen atender a mi duda me seria de mucha utilidad.
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/139953/

Chao.
elaficionado.
Sería bueno que mires todo el tema, para que te des una mejor idea sobre el tema.


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias pero no me referia a ese cicuito, sino a este[/img]


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
El circuito por el que preguntas es una modificación del circuito original, aquí tienes el original.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Te sugiero que descargues la hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM317 versión National, allí encontrarás muchos circuito propuesto por el fabricante, bastante interesantes.


----------



## Helminto G.

gracias elaficionado, ya tengo la hoja de datos y si es el circuito original el que me interesa pero en la parte inferior derecha antes del ultimo capacitor hay una resistencia marcada con * esa es la que quisiera saber su valor, en el mismo circuito que acabas de poner, esa es mi duda


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Si te fijas en la parte inferior o abajo del circuito hay un texto, allí está la información del *, que dice que el circuito funciona si tiene como corriente de carga mínima de 30mA, en otras palabras el circuito que alimentes con esa fuente debe consumir como mínimo 30mA.
Para probar el regulador en 12V la resistencia de prueba (*) debe ser R=12V /0.03A = 400 ohm o usar una resistencia de menor valor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G.

haa! se refiere a la resistencia de carga, muchas gracias por todo


----------



## cakches

Veo que la fuente esta muy buena, pero no tiene limitador de corriente cierto?

Ahora ... aun no hay algun adelanto de los componentes y el PCB como para estar seguros de la implementacion, me gusto mucho este proyecto y quisiera implementarlo.

Si hay adelantos acerca del PCB y los componentes les agradeceria bastante.

Salu2


----------



## martincruz

Hola amigos del foro soy nuevo y necesitaba una fuente de este estilo para poder probar un cicuito que estoy haciendo. Ya le estoy hechando mano pero me surgió solo una duda y es sobre la resistencia de 150m ohm son mili ohm o megon... gracias..

gente por favor necesitaria saber lo de la resistencia de 150.... que ya lo estiy armando y queria probarlo cuando lo termine subo fotos y si todo anda bien el PCB Gracias saludos


----------



## Cacho

Una "m" significa "mili". Una "M" significa "mega".

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Que bien es lo que creí pero esa resistencia la tiene un cable tengo entendido es muy chica cuando la quise comprar me miraron de una forma sarcástica como diciendo ¿que esta piediendo este gil? como hago con esto...le pongo un cable? Gracias caho por contestar


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cómo pediste la resistencia --- me da una resistencia de 150mili ohmios ---- o --- me da una resistencia de 0.15 ohmios ----

Por donde yo vivo, si tú pides una resistencia de 0.15 ohm, te la venden (por supuesto si la tienen, ya que es una resistencia estandard o normal). Pero, no sé, si yo pidiese una resistencia de 150 miliohmios, me mirarían como un bicho raro (tal vez).

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los vendedores no son técnicos o algo parecido, por lo tanto, ellos sólo saben lo que tienen en sus catálogos, y dudo mucho en en esos catálogos haya miliohios, pero si hay resistencia menores a 1 ohmio.


----------



## Cacho

elaficionado dijo:


> Nota: Los vendedores no son técnicos o algo parecido, por lo tanto, ellos sólo saben lo que tienen en sus catálogos...


Muy cierto en la enorme mayoría de los casos.

Estas resistencias de valores muy bajos suelen usarse en las salidas de los amplificadores y de una potencia de  5W. Seguramente tienen de esas.
Si no llegaran a tener, dos de 0r33 en paralelo te darían 0,165 Ohm, número bastante aceptable.

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Amigos toda la razón antes de  leer esto pregunte por 0,15 ohm y por su puesto la tenian no hubo ningun problema ya aprendí para la próxima.... Ya termié la fuente y la verdad que anda muy bien, lo único que hay que tener cuidado con los choques de 400 microH porque al principio puse unos chiquitos y cuando le saqué bastante corriente se quemaron hay que poner unos que se la banquen... por lo demás, si bien es bastante básica, a fines practicos es muy buena y sencilla. no es muy cara yo soy de mendoza argentina y calculo haberme gastado $130 como mucho porque lo mas caro es el transformador que me castó $75 y los dicipadores con los transistores unos cuantos lo demás es muy barato. Quería saber tambien si a esta fuente se le puede agregar un control de salida de tensión de esos que testean la salida para que cuando hay un alto cosumo no baje la tensión. 
    Si quieren les mando la placa de pcb que hice pero no recomiendo usarla porque tuve problemas de espacio al armarlo, por ende me quedó un poco desprolija... me da un poco de verguenza... pero soy un principiante y bueno... por lo menos funciona bien.... si quieren para la proxima les pongo unas fotos de la fuente. Muchas gracias por sus respuestas fue todo de gran ayuda Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, a disfrutar de tu fuente. Felicitaciones.



martincruz dijo:


> Quería saber tambien si a esta fuente se le puede agregar un control de salida de tensión de esos que testean la salida para que cuando hay un alto cosumo no baje la tensión.


Este circuito va a entregar tensión (corriente) hasta que se quemen los transistores (tienen protección, así que no deberían quemarse) o se caiga la tensión que entrega el transformador. 
Y si el transformador se cae, no hay circuito que te suba la tensión.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Felicitaciones por tu fuente.
Los chokes de 400 microH son opcionales, puede ponerlos o no.

Sobre la apariencia de tu PCB (como dice una vieja canción "La pinta es lo de menos") lo importante es que funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## geromero1

Hola les agradezco mucho por su aporte ya que me ah ayudado mucho pero quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar con los calculos para saber cuales eran las resistencias y capacitores adecuados para el diseño de este circuito; como calcularon dichos valores para que funcione esta fuente...? Gracias


----------



## VAMAFE

He visto tu placa, estoy queriendo hacer una fuente que me de 24 voltios y como la tuya es reguble de +-1.2 v a +- 30 voltios creo que con ella pueda obteer lo que quiero.no entiendo mucho de todo esto, por eso te pido que me mandes una foto de la placa terminada con sus comonentes y listado de componentes de la misma.


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente perdon por estar ausente todo este tiempo con PasaDeuva, pero la facu nos tiene re ocupados; he estado leyendo los comentarios y hay gente que ha armado la "BIG ONE" ja, me gustaria queme informen sobre el rendimiento y si pueden suban algunas fotos; yo por cuestion de presupuesto no la pude armar, por lo menos hasta ahora...Le doy las GRACIAS a "elaficionado" por estar en este tiempo a cargo de este tema, gente aca estamos para ayudar, saludos y "Feliz Año Nuevo"


----------



## fedekb24

Hola gringo,
                 estuve viendo su diseño y realmente está muy bueno, ando con ganas y necesidad de hacerme una fuente, así que esto me viene re bien. Les quería preguntar acerca de las especificaciones del transformador que se requiere para realizar el diseño que proponen. Si me podrían dar algún detalle sería buenísimo. Saludos,
                                       Fedekb24


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente, si respondo a tu pregunta fedekb24. Para el diseño de la fuente se utilizo un transformador de 24+24v (punto medio), y hacer asi la fuente para tension positiva por un lado y la de negativa por otro. Sobre la corriente deberas de asegurarte que el trafo que uses soporte la corriente maxima que quieras obtener de él. Lo de 24 volt viene de la mano con las especificaciones de los reguladores de tension, si quieres obtener mas tension o poner un trafo mas grande deberas de reemplazar los reguladores acuerdo a tus necesidades.
Saludos


----------



## elvicus

Hola gringo_cba, no se si sera posible pero me gustaria que postees como funciona tu fuente totalmente, para ser mas preciso, para que sirve cada componente, me interesa saber para poder experimentar con nuevos diseños. saludos!


----------



## ghbu

No se si el circuito lo publicaron en algun lado con todos los datos.
Me gustaria saber si lo tienes en el formato de Multisim o de alguno de los otros programas de simulacion ya que quiero simularlo y ver como funciona.
Agradeceria cualquier dato que me puedan enviar.
Gracias desde ya


----------



## Yang

Holas, no se mucho de electronica; pero ¿Esta fuente posee protección cortocircuito y sobrecorriente? No entiendo mucho la parte de los transistores. el regulador queda protegido a la sobrecorriente, se abre el circuito de alguna forma o se desvia la corriente.

¿Los datos del trafo serian secundario 24-0-24 a 7Amp?
Agradeceria mucho si alguien pone el listado de componentes con sus potencias y voltajes.

Subo el circuito en Mulsitim, Proteus no tiene algunos transistores del esquema, aun no se como configurar el trafo ni fusible en multisim. Le agregue unas cargas con switch para probar sobrecorriente y cortocircuito.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La resistencias de 33 ohm es muy grande, prueba con 3.3 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alekz

hola , disculpen soy nuevo en esto y quisiera ver si tienen algun diagrama de una fuente simetrica de +/- 24volts o si no de algun voltaje q*UE* este entre los 22 y 28 volts, la necesito para alimentar un amplificador de audio a 2 canales y segun esto la corriente maxima a manejar es de 2 amperes


----------



## Yang

alekz dijo:


> hola , disculpen soy nuevo en esto y quisiera ver si  tienen algun diagrama de una fuente simetrica de +/- 24volts o si no de  algun voltaje q*UE* este entre los 22 y  28 volts, la necesito para alimentar un amplificador de audio a 2  canales y segun esto la corriente maxima a manejar es de 2 amperes


Mira el esquema de aquí en Fuente simétrica ajustable, la adjuntare tmb .
puedes usar ese y ajustar a +/- 24volts o cambiar el regulador 7812 7912 que esta usado ajustable con los potenciometros por unos 7824 y 7924 sin ajuste, para mas información mira su datasheet , puedes combinar diseños.
Saludos



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> La resistencias de 33 ohm es muy grande, prueba con 3.3 ohm.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


elaficionado, ¿a qué potencia sería y por qué la resistencia de 3.3Ohm?, en el datasheet del LM317 para el diseño de una fuente regulada de alta corriente ponen de ejemplo una resistencia de 22 Ohm y en el esquema que adjunto Gringi_cba en la primera pagina primer y ultimo post es un diseño con 33 Ohm a 2W de resistencia en serie, entiendo que esta resistencia delimita la corriente del regulador y de la Ib del transistor de potencia; pero no me cuadraban los calculos y lo deje asi 33 Ohm .



pasaDEuva dijo:


> Hola Santiago, tambien soy un colaborador en  esta fuente y te comento que las resistencias de 150mΩ en cuestion por  lo que calculamos y vimos en las simulaciones no disipan mas de 2 watts,  por lo tanto con resistencias de 2 watts anda perfecto.  Saludos!


estás seguro que es 2W?? yo calculo a 5W, porque en la simulación a 7A de carga pasa aprox 5A por esa resistencia P=IxIxR=5*5*0.15=3.75W

el resto de potencias las calcule teoricamente.

esta es mi lista de componentes para la big one:

--1 Transformador 220VAC / 24-0-24 a 7A 

**--2 Fusible de 7 Amperios para los secundarios, creo que no son necesario ¿o si?
**--2 Portafusibles

--1 Fusible de 1.5 Amperios  para el primario
--1 Portafusibles

--1 Rectificador de 8Amp 100V o mayor

--2 Condensador Electroliticos 6800uF a 63V o mayor
--2 Condensadores Ceramicos 100nF 100V, tengo algunos de 2kV..
--2 Condensadores Electroliticos 10uF a 63V o mayor

--1 MJ15016
--1 MJ15015
--1 TIP42A
--1 TIP41A
--1 BC640
--1 BC639

--1 LM317K (encapsulado TO-3)
--1 LM337K (encapsulado TO-3)
    --Silicona de contacto para TO-3 (Aislante)
    --Separador aislante para TO-3

--4 Diodos 1N4007 (en el esquema iban 1N4001) pero como estan al mismo precio...

--2 Resistencias 10k 1/4W 
--2 Resistencias 33 2W
--2 Resistencias 240 a 5W
--2 Resistencias 1k a 2W, despues del regulador
--2 Resistencias 1k 1/4W 
--2 Resistencia 100 2W, para los transistores de los leds
--2 Resistencias 0.15 a 5W

--2 Potenciometros 5k a 500W 
--2 Potenciometros 1k

--2 Led 3mm rojo opaco

Yo le agregaria a la fuente un buzzer en cada lado, un led indicador de funcionamiento y un ventilador estaria bien o interfiere con la reducción de la corriente del regulador por sobrecalentamiento.
y creo que añadiria lo que dice aquí, o no es necesario?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/131139/ _es mi 1ra fuente que costruiré yeeeeeeeela estare construyendo entre esta proxima semana o el proximo mes, primero en protoboard y luego en PCB con Eagle, ya les cuento como me fue con fotos, esquema, pcb, video .

una ultima pregunta, la tierra del Secundario se conecta con la tierra del circuito verdad.

Saludos y gracias por el apoyo y las correcciones.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

La potencia es de 2W o más, pero la potencia depende de la potencia que consume el regulador y de la corriente de base del transistor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente, junto con PasaDeuva y elaficionado hemos llevado adelante el  diseño de la "Big One", momentaneamente nosotros debemos fotos y  resultados de implementacion debido a los costos de lo componentes para  llevar a cabo la implementacion de la misma, respondo a algunas  cuestiones que lei de algunos comentarios:

. No se ha incluido un ventilador debido a  que pretendian colocar disipadores pasivos de considerable tamaño a los  reguladores de tension y transistores amplificadores de corriente
. En alguna parte se ha publicado un  esquematico que posee ya led indicadores de sobrecarga de corriente (en caso de  cortocircuito)
. Otra opcion viable es la colocacion de  buzzer
. Se le puede colocar tambien un ventilador  adicional para mantener un poco mas ventilada la fuente en caso de  utilizarla en condiciones extremas.
. Y los indicadores de encendido queda a  criterio, existen interruptores que lo tren incluidos o podrian ser agregado por  ustedes

El diseño de esta fuente se ha basado pura y exclusivamente sobre la  base teorica y especialmente con simulaciones varias con multisim, no  recuerdo bien si estos archivos han sido compartidos cualquier cosa no  tienen mas que pedirlo y seran puesto a disposicion de ustedes.
Si alguien lleva a cabo la implementacion de esta fuente de alimentacion  les pedimos que publiquen fotos de implementacion, informes de cambios  realizados y por sobre todo si cumple con las especificaciones para la  que fue diseñada, para por sobre todo seguir aprendiendo y llegar a  aportar a este foro la mayor cantidad de informacion posible para que  nos ayude a comprender lo mejor posible el diseño.
Desde ya se AGRADECE a TODOS por la participacion y aportes en el diseño  de la "Big One".
Gracias

Gringo_CBA


----------



## Javerman

Alguien prodria poner los planos en concreto (completo) se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Cacho

El esquema ya fue publicado. Te recomiendo que leas el tema.

Saludos


----------



## aporfirio

Hola, tenía ganas de armar la Big One, no soy experto pero anduve buscando mucho. Tengo una duda con esto. El Tip42, cuando conduce, anula la resistencia de 33 que limita al regulador. Esta bien eso ?. 
Sds


----------



## HADES

Cacho dijo:


> El esquema ya fue publicado. Te recomiendo que leas el tema.
> 
> Saludos



Vos Cacho yo Quisiera la manera de que pues bueno para mantener un cierto orden ya que sos Moderador editaras y unificaras post ya que pues los usuarios vienen y ven todo revuelto y no captan donde esta cada cosa algo asi como los aportes que ha hecho Mnicolau que al principio de cada tema tiene el proyectio completo y con sus actualizaciones sera posible????? por el bien mismo del foro claro esta!

HADES


----------



## joaquy2010

hola soy nuevo en el foro , buenisimo toda la informacion que estan mostrando , tengo un trafo de +/- 41 podria adaptar este circuito a mi trafo, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

HADES dijo:


> ...para mantener un cierto orden...editaras y unificaras post...


Es que este hilo está bastante ordenado: Todos los circuitos están dentro de los primeros 10 mensajes y no se aportó ninguno nuevo después de eso, sólo no se leyó el tema 

@Joaquy: Bienvenido al foro.
¿Tu trafo es de 41+41V o tenés una fuente de +-41V?

Saludos


----------



## joaquy2010

hola cacho gracias por darme la bienvenida , es un transfomador que me quedo de un amplificador con un stk 441, entrega +41/-41 y filtrado da unos 58 volts aprox , sinceramente no se que amperaje tiene , hace muchos años hice en la escuela una fuente regulada regulable de 1.2 a 24 volts, la regale de regalon que soy y jamas volvi a hacer otra, esta fuente que muestran esta buenisima , por ahi con mi trafo sale algo lindo , desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho

Mnop... Con +-58V estás bastante pasado de las máximas tensiones admisibles para el par 317/337.

Podrías usarlos siempre y cuando Vin-Vout<40V, o sea que tu fuente tendría que ir (más o menos) de +-18 a +-55V, pero de tensiones más cercanas a 0V, olvidate. Quemás todo.

Vas a necesitar un trafo más chico para esta.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Serian tan amables de subir las simulaciones en multisim? Lo mas probable es que arme esta fuente esta muy completa a ver si dejo de renegar con la que tengo 

Saludos y gracias!!!

PD: se podria cambiar el MJ15015 por un 2N3055 para usarla en un maximo de 3A?


----------



## Yang

dragondgold dijo:


> Serian tan amables de subir las simulaciones en multisim? Lo mas probable es que arme esta fuente esta muy completa a ver si dejo de renegar con la que tengo
> 
> Saludos y gracias!!!
> 
> PD: se podria cambiar el MJ15015 por un 2N3055 para usarla en un maximo de 3A?



subi las simulaciones en multisim en los anteriores mensajes  revisadla.

saludos


----------



## Yang

Corrijo dos tonterías que puse antes 



> --2 Resistencias 240 a 5W
> --2 Potenciometros 5k a 500W



Seria
--2 Resistencias 240 desde 1/8W
--2 Potenciómetros 5k desde 1/4W 

y respecto al tema de las pruebas recién acabo de conseguir casi todo..
tengo Trafo 24-0-24 @ 8A, y en lugar de MJ15015 Y MJ15016 consegui 2N3055 y MJ2955 correspondientemente, según veo en su datasheet la única diferencia es su voltaje de trabajo de 60 a 120V, y en lugar de BC640 y BC639 pondre TIP122 Y TIP127 o BC548 y BC557 (polarizando con otras resistencias) y tengo 2 condensadores de 4700uF  a 63V en paralelo en lugar de 6800uF a 63V ...estaba mucho mas caro que varios 4700.. 

he armado solo la parte del LM317K y todo bien tengo de 1.2V a 26.4V; pero esto no es nada asombroso  entre la semana acabare de armar todo y les contare 

*Una pregunta, ¿debo poner el LM317K y MJ15016 en el mismo disipador?,porque según lei debe este regulador abrirse con altas temperaturas alcanzadas por el  MJ15016 como método de seguridad.*

Cualquier observación o consejo es bien recibido

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí, pero el regulador y el transistor deben estar aislados entre sí, es decir, con la micas y los soportes, arandelas que sirven de aislamiento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AlanMOreno

Yang dijo:


> subi las simulaciones en multisim en los anteriores mensajes  revisadla.
> 
> saludos


 
a veces los ismuladores no dan buenos resultado :s.. prefiero armarlo en protoboar jejej.. esta bueno el esquema gracias gringoo..


----------



## Yang

AlanMOreno dijo:


> a veces los ismuladores no dan buenos resultado :s.. prefiero armarlo en protoboar jejej.. esta bueno el esquema gracias gringoo..



Yo termine armandalo en placa preperforada (galleta) porque cuando lo arme en protoboard me puse a renegar (mucho cable) pero las pruebas salieron bien  eso si el MJ2955 calieeeeentaa, ahora estoy terminando de hacer el pcb con Eagle.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El MJ2955 es apropiado para 2A y 30V de Vce, ó 5A y 4Vce, es decir una potencia de 60W aprox.
Si piensas trabajar con 30V de Vce y 5A debes usar otro transistor de mayor potencia, y debes usar un buen disipador siempre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## HADES

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El MJ2955 es apropiado para 2A y 30V de Vce, ó 5A y 4Vce, es decir una potencia de 60W aprox.
> Si piensas trabajar con 30V de Vce y 5A debes usar otro transistor de mayor potencia, y debes usar un buen disipador siempre.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Me preguntaba yo si no se podria agregar Otro transistor en paralelo a este y que asi se pudiera distribuir "mas" el calor y la corriente y asi poder alargar todavia mas la vida del transistor?pero en todo caso habria que agregar 2 resistencias entre los emisores de estos transistores y que estas resistencias podrian ser de 0,2 ohms aproximadamente?

saludos!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si algo como esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## HADES

Si!!! a eso me referia (perdona mi repitencia) pero el valor de dichas resistencias podrian ser de 0,2 Ohms? la configuracion si es asi; solo el valor de las resistencias seria mi duda, pero vi que se usa 0,2 Ohms en general pero me preguntaba si se podria usar ese valor con The Big One?

de ante mano gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Todo se basa en la teoría de los transistores en paralelo, y el valor del voltaje que debe caer en R debe estar entre 0.5V y 1V, y dependiendo del valor que escojas y la corriente máxima se haya R, yo suleo usar 0.5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## HADES

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Todo se basa en la teoría de los transistores en paralelo, y el valor del voltaje que debe caer en R debe estar entre 0.5V y 1V, y dependiendo del valor que escojas y la corriente máxima se haya R, yo suleo usar 0.5V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



ah ya te captejejejej si OK gracias !!


----------



## Yang

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El MJ2955 es apropiado para 2A y 30V de Vce, ó 5A y 4Vce, es decir una potencia de 60W aprox.
> Si piensas trabajar con 30V de Vce y 5A debes usar otro transistor de mayor potencia, y debes usar un buen disipador siempre.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
Cierto, no me habia fijado ese dato  es por eso que se me quemo el MJ2955 al subirle el voltaje para obtener mayor corriente en mi carga, llego hasta 11A aunque no fue mi intencion el potenciometro avanzo mucho y fallecio el MJ2955... buscare el MJ15016 o usare otros en paralelo, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Todo se basa en la teoría de los transistores en paralelo, y el valor del voltaje que debe caer en R debe estar entre 0.5V y 1V, y dependiendo del valor que escojas y la *corriente máxima* que haya en R, yo suleo usar 0.5V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
Cometí un error decir la corriente máxima, debí haber dicho es corriente máxima entre 2 para dos transistores.
Para N transistores es Imax/N (Imáx= corriente máxima, N número de transistores).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Yang

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Cometí un error decir la corriente máxima, debí haber dicho es corriente máxima entre 2 para dos transistores.
> Para N transistores es Imax/N (Imáx= corriente máxima, N número de transistores).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 
Calculando independientemente

V=0.5=IcxR
P=VI=0.5xIc

no esta bien asi?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Suponiendo 11A de corriente máxima, y usamos 3 transistores.
La corriente por cada transistor será I=11A/3 = 3.67A
R para cada transistor R = 0.5V / 3.67A = 1.36 ohm ó 1.5 ohm, la potencia será P=2(0.5Vx3.67A)=3.67W ó 5W
Se suele emplear el doble de la potencia calculada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Yang

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Suponiendo 11A de corriente máxima, y usamos 3 transistores.
> La corriente por cada transistor será I=11A/3 = 3.67A
> R para cada transistor R = 0.5V / 3.67A = 1.36 ohm ó 1.5 ohm, la potencia será P=2(0.5Vx3.67A)=3.67W ó 5W
> Se suele emplear el doble de la potencia calculada.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


 Ya entendi tu punto, Imax es la corriente del arreglo de transistores yo suelo calcular independientemente, lo del doble si lo sabia pero no lo incluyo en los calculos solo en la selección.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS

Alguien hizo el PCB de la fuente? Porque en la 1ra página hay uno, pero después, pusieron el diagrama modificado como versión definitiva.
Avisen please, así no me quemo el cerebro al p****o y si no está el PCB definitivo, lo hago y me dicen si hay que corregir algo.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ-AS

Bue, aquí dejo el diagrama hecho en Eagle y el PCB. Si bien puse los TIP2955 y 3055 tengo pensado utilizar los MJ15016/15, aclaro ésto porque la idea es cablear los transistores de potencia hasta un disipador.
Espero sus comentarios para que seguramente se realizen correcciones, de hecho, si es necesario, subo los archivos de Eagle.
Saludos.


----------



## German Volpe

Esta muy buena la pcb. Pero los reguladores?, no se si se pueden atornillar a la placa. Tengo entendido que algo disipan
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Cuidado Dj-As, que no previste la ubicación de los disipadores.

Los LM3x7 podés montarlos por abajo, con lo que podrías artornillarlos a un disipador sin problemas, pero los TIP que tenés por ahí no los vas a poder montar así: No tenés cómo hacer el agujero para atornillar después porque te quedarían abajo de los condensadores. Cambiá un poco la ubicación de esos o los condenás a cocinarse 

Y si girás Q2 90° en sentido horario te va a quedar más cómodo para las pistas (tenés dos que casi se tocan ahí).

Quizá haya algún otro detalle que se puede corregir, no lo miré mucho.
Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS

Están ubicados de esa manera porque la idea es cablear los transistores y reguladores hasta un disipador.
Teniendo en cuenta eso, y lo de girar Q2 90º sentido horario, algo más?

Aquí corregido lo de Q2:


----------



## Cacho

DJ-AS dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta eso, y lo de girar Q2 90º sentido horario, algo más?


No se ve nada claramente en infracción. Aclaro que no revisé muy en profundidad el PCB (ni el esquema).
Lo único que podrías cambiar sin mucho problema es la orientación de los transistores (como los vas a cablear no se complica eso) para tratar de desenmarañar un poco sus pistas, pero no es nada imprescindible.

Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS

Buenas, aquí dejo el PCB re-armado por las dudas alguien no quiera cablear los transistores y colocar directamente el disipador sobre los mismos y en la placa.
El ancho de las pistas (0.05 pulgadas) está bien teniendo en cuenta como máximo 7A?.


----------



## arg

pasaDEuva dijo:


> Esta es la *version definitiva* de la fuente, sus caracteristicas son:
> 
> - pensada para dudar toda la vida.
> - no muy compleja, de facil armado y de $180 (pesos argentinos).
> - genera muy buena continua a la salida hasta los 26V (con un transformador de 24), solo 0.09V de "riple" a 5A de carga!
> - se puede expandir hasta 15A! con un transformador que soporte esa corriente y agregando otros capacitores de 6800uF en paralelo con los actuales y cambiando unas resistencias.
> - se puede seguir expandiendo agregando mas transistores de potencia MJ150xx en paralelo con los actuales.
> - con proteccion contra corto-circuito o corrientes elevadas.
> - indicador de sobre carga.
> 
> Pronto publicamos toda la información de los componentes, instrucciones para el armado, consejos, fotos y los agradecimientos.
> 
> Va a estar disponible toda la información, esquemas y PCB para que la copien o si tienen ganas tomen la idea para mejorarla o modificarla.
> 
> Saludos!



Ver el archivo adjunto 11414

Tengo una duda con este esquema.

Estoy elaborandome una fuente regulada de 12v a unos 5 amp protegida.

1.- no esta demas colocar 2 transistores en paralelo ala salida ???.
2.- la resistencia de 150 mohms que va al emisor de los MJ esta equivocada cierto. que no deberia ser de unos .5 o .22 omhs o soy yo el que se esta equivocando.

por ultimo que tal jala esta fuente y si funciona perfecto la proteccion o solo indica sobrecarga y corto.

gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si deseas 12V 5A, prueba esto:






En ejemplo hay un error, asumí 1.5A (pensé en ese momento que se trataba del LM317), se debe comprar con 1A, para 78XX.

Esto es sólo un ejemplo, los transistores tú debes eligirlos, según tu criterio.
Tal vez el MJ2955, te puede servir para 5A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arg

ok muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

ya cheque el esquema que me diste, apenas me estoy empapando en el tema de nuevo ya que habia dejado la electronica por un tiempo no del todo, ya que me dedique mas a la computacion. 

La fuente la quiero para uso de laboratorio con voltaje variable, un amperaje de 5 amp minimo, unos 10 amp no vendrian mal aunque eso depende del trafo.


http://img834.imageshack.us/i/reg12vcorrectoconprotec.jpg/


Quiero hacer la fuente del esquema aqui publicada pero solo la parte positiva ya que no la quiero simetrica, igual quiero agregar otro transistor ala salida para que sean 2 y trabajen mas descansado los transistores.

Tengo un tranformador de 15 v alternos y disque 15 Amp.

Dudas

Al variar el voltaje de salida tambien varia el amperaje o es constante.??

Al agregar otro transistor de salida tendria que agregarlo paralelamente al de salida usando igual una resistencia de .15ohms al emisor del MJ??

El transistor TIP42A, no es necesario poner otro entre base y emisor, si agrego otro transistor paralelamente al de salida, solo con ese mismo colocado seria suficiente??

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si te fijas en el circuito que te sugerí, allí ves la resistencia Rsc (de cortocircuito o ShortCircuit) y Q2, ambos son los que limitan la corriente en caso de cortocircuito.
La resistencia de 150miliOhm ó 0.15 ohm es la resistencia Rsc.
El TIP42 es el transistor limitador de corriente o Q2, y no forma parte en el aumento de la capacidad de corriente del circuito. Él es de la parte del circuito que proteje del corto circuito.

Si desea aumentar la capacidad de corriente, claro que, colocando dos o más transistores en paralelo se obtiene eso.

No sé si he sido claro (eso espero).
Cualquier otra duda sólo plantéala.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

Buenas estuve aprendiendo sobre este tema y mucho. diseñe el esquema en isis y lo simule con el 317, pero agregue un MJ mas y le agregue la proteccion contra cortos circuitos. 

mi duda es que si lo hize bien? ya que aumente un MJ solo utilize un TIP42, vean las imagenes que adjunto y me cuentan que les parece.

una obserbacion que note en la simulacion sin la proteccion contra cortos es que cuando superos los 15v de salida y pongo una resistencia tal que me entregue unos 4 o 5 amper cae un poco la tension, creo que es normal eso.

pero por debajo de ese valor le saco corriente pero s emantiene firme la tension.

bueno les dejo estas imagenes espero que me comenten y respondan mi duda.

muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No es apropiado poner transistores (o cualquier otro semiconductor) en paralelo, siempre debe haber un elemento de compensación o equilibrio.

el voltaje en R puede ser (0.5V a 1V)



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

Ahhh! listo ya lo corregi y entendi tu circuito en la pagina anterior hize el calculo y dime si lo hize bien.

la potencia la multiplicas por dos por que se suele usar el doble de potencia para estas resistencias no?

adjundo las imagenes para que las veas y me cuentes que tal.

muchas gracias por contestarme!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En la práctica se suele usar el doble de la potencia calculada. Es decir si hallas en los cálculos de la potencia que disipa una resitencia es de 1.5W, se emplea una resistencia de 3W ó más.

Si vas a trabajar con 5A como máxima corriente, eso quiere decir que cada transistor debe trabajar con la mitad de 5A (2.5A).
Si optas por usar 0.5V como la caida de voltaje de R, entonce R=0.5V / 2.5A = 0.2 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## gonpa

Ahh si si si, tienes razon me olvide que Imax es la corriente max /N transistores. ya esta corregido.

ahora por que cuando hago el calculo para un voltage mayor a 15v para que me de unos 4 o 5A cae un poco la tension en el simulador? en la videa real si supongo que ocurriria es normal pero esta bien eso en el simulador?

en el simulador cuando lo pongo a 12.7v y saco 4A con una resistencia de 3.175 se clava a esa tension. 
y cuando trabajo de la misma manera para tensiones mayores se nota una caida.

es el correcto funcionamiento en realidad? por que como puse dos transistores para aumentar la corriente me llamo la atencion.


desde ya muchas gracias!

Ah otra cosa que me llamo la atencion fue que cualdo efectuo el calculo para averiguar la resistencia emisor-base del tip42 pongo ese valor conseguido pero en el simulador no limita a lo que deberia segun el calculo.

a que se debe esto......la verdad que de apoco voy aprendiendo mas y mas

muchas gracias!!

tengo a la salida unos 25.9v/4A (que es la corriente que quiero sacar por ejemplo) da una Rde carga de unos 6.475...ahora bien cuando pongo el valor en el simulador me da una caida de tension dejando la salida a 24.5v y el amperimetro marca unos 3.77A,.....por que???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes subir el archivo del circuito del simulador (guárdalo como compatible con proteus 7, si tienes una versión mayor a 7). 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

claro a ver si lo guarde bien, igual no me da la opcion esa. yo tengo el proteus 7.2 sp6

ahi adjundo la simulacion =)

gracias por querer ayudarme


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Debes tener encuenta que para que el circuito funcione correctamente se debe cumplir que: Vin - Vout >= 4V. Es decir, para Vin= 28V , Vout <= (28V-4V=24V).

Si tu pones un voltaje mayor a 24V en la salida , el regulador no trabaja correctamente o no trabaja.

Para obtener el voltaje de salida máximo posible en el circuito, Vin >= Vout-máx + 4V

Vout-máx = es el voltaje teórico, hallado cuando el potenciómetro está en su valor máximo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

hola

osea que con el potenciometro de 5k no puedo superar los 24 volts por que el regulador no trabajaria bien. estoy errado?

Entonces tendre que mnodificar la tension de entrada o jugar con valores de resistencia asociadas al potenciometro?

o como podria solucionar este problema?

gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 20K en paralelo con el potenciómetro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

joyisima! muchas gracias aprendi mucho en cuanto al diseño de estas fuentes, uno siempre hace estas cosas pero de una manera simple y no se da cuenta que puede llegar a tener su complejidad. 

ahora se puede hacer cosas mas interesantes aun para llegar a un diseño muy bueno.


muchas gracias elaficionado.

saludos!


----------



## gonpa

Buanas! yo dispongo en este momento de los tip142, podrian ser colocados en la fuente que subi en el archivo rar? las resistencias para equilibrar el consumo de los transistores irian en el emisor creo...

se obtendria el mismo resultado?

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí van en el emisor.
Solo va a aumente el voltaje en R5 (0.7V más, debido a que es darlington), por el regulador circulará menos corriente (la corriente de base del transistor es menor).
Pero debes tener presente que el voltaje que cae en los transistores y el regulado aumentó. Asume  unos 5V (como mínimo).
Para tu caso particular el máximo voltaje de salida será 28-5V=23V ó menos.

Pero se obtiene los mismos resutados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Yang

Bueno luego de un gran tiempo subo el pcb que diseñe, haber si me echan algunas criticas constructivas porque la fuente aun sigue sin funcionar bien.

esquematico_166.jpg (65,4 KB (Kilobytes)) *Esquema que estoy siguiendo*

Fuente Big One JC sch.png (231,2 KB (Kilobytes)) *Esquema en Eagle escala para el foro*

Fuente Big One JC brd.rar (330,5 KB (Kilobytes)) *archivo del pcb en imagen sin escalar*

fuente big one jc_bottom.png (161,5 KB (Kilobytes)) *Una vista 3d con el Eagle 3d*

No he reemplazado componentes, estoy usando el MJ15016 junto con el LM317K y el MJ15015 con el LM337K que fue dificil de conseguir.
Mi problema es que cuando reemplazaba el MJ15016 por el MJ2955 si funcionaba correctamente de 0 a 26V con el LM317K pero se quemo el MJ2955 por exceso de corriente a voltaje alto -no habia visto las graficas en el datasheet- ahora estoy usando el MJ15016 como dice el esquema original junto con un nuevo LM317K y solo regula de 0 a 16V y luego de mantenerlo un minuto a niveles bajos de voltaje el Potenciometro no soporto y se fue quemando, usando el LM317T (encapsulado TO-220) regula de 0V a 28V; pero no he hecho pruebas de corriente, la carga es de 10k 1/8W.

Mi pregunta es por qué funciona bien con el LM317T y no con el LM317K.

Estoy usando el BC640 y BC659 y ademas el TIP42C Y TIP41C todo como el esquema original no he mantenido ningun cambio que hice anteriormente, todos los transistores estan bien disipados y no calientan.

Por ahora solo he conectado la parte positiva.

IMG_0559.gif (247,7 KB (Kilobytes)) *Foto conectado solo la parte positiva, trafo de +24 0 -24V @ 8A*

IMG_0561.gif (207,3 KB (Kilobytes)) *Acercamiento al circuito electronico*

IMG_0562.gif (216,9 KB (Kilobytes)) *Acercamiento al disipador con LM317K y MJ15016*

disposicion fuente.jpg (16,0 KB (Kilobytes)) *Disposicion de placa y disipadores en la caja metalica que usare una de estabilizador de pc por el tamaño.* El transformador va al lado izquierdo de los disipadores, tambien tengo otra disposicion pero es en 3d disipadores sobre el espacio placa y trafo, como voy a incluir ventiladores.

bueno eso es todo por ahora...


----------



## gonpa

Es necesario montar el tip42 en un disipador? o solo con un disipador para un to220 anda bien?


----------



## quiquelm

Hola. Me interesa mucho esta fuente y todo lo discutido para lograr armar una buena fuente de laboratorio. Me podrias pasar el PCB


----------



## gonpa

Hola moyano, tengo una duda con respecto a los calculos de Rsc (resistencia de corto circuito), por que se utiliza 0.8v para la caida en ella. que no es que siempre habra 0.6v entre base_emisor? me podrias explicar ese tema?


yo quiero que limite a 5A por ejemplo.

la ultima duda, el tip de corto circuito va en un disipador tb?

desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## gonpa

es para vos aficionado perdon me confundi de nombre


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Lo del 0.8V lo da al hoja de datos, pero ese valor puede estar entre 0.6V a 0.8V.
Generalmente los transistores de potencia alcanzan el voltaje de saturación de base-emisor a un voltaje mayor a 0.6V y se asume 0.8V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## serquin

Hola. reciban nuevamente un saludo.
Tengo unas cuantas dudas con respecto a una fuente regulada simetrica usando los reguladores 317 y 337, asi como 2 transistores TIP3055 y TIP2955, dos transistores BC548 y BC558, el diagrama lo he sacado de aqui: http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm. Quisiera saber si debo protegerla contra corocircuitos y si la puedo armar usando un trafo de 24+24 1A. La he probado en la protoboard, pero no regula el voltage, a la salida me entrega +30 y -30, los potes no regulan dichas salidas.
adjunto mi diagrama y el dibujo de la placa que me ha generado el pcb wizard.
Agradezco si alguien me puede decir si es correcto o que es lo que estoy haciendo mal, gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/123984/ _ 
Si puedes lee todo el tema que sigue.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## serquin

Muchas gracias elaficionado, lo he mirado y probare con las modificaciones que tu has hecho.
Un saludo.


----------



## gonpa

Es necesario montar el tip42 en un disipador? o solo con un disipador para un to220 anda bien?


----------



## Roberth09

Saludos muchachos, tengo un pequeño problema con mi profesor de electronica IV, donde nos mando a elaborar una fuente de alto amperaje pero sin explicar mas o menos su construccion y fases , nos dio un diagrama que evalua en cada una de las clases y siempre le cambia algo.

queria ver que me pueden recomendar para construir esa fuente con un tranformador  de 120Vac - 18Vac @ 150VA.

gracias por su apoyo la idea seria de aprender de uds ya que por aqui tengo fallas.


----------



## gonpa

parece que nadie me quiere responder jejeje si no esta dificil la pregunta che jeje como no le entiendo del todo al funcionamiento de la parte de cortos no se si es necesario poner al tip42 en un disipador grande o solo en uno para un to220 =(


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sí necesita un disipador, para que cuando haya un corto no se malogre por exceso de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gonpa

ese disipador puede ser los de tipo en U para los to220?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Asume que disipa 30W en corto, entonces calculas el disipador para esa potencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hywhook

Hola gente.
Me lei de punta a punta este tema y me parece genial la fuente para un laboratorio y mucho mas para un hobbysta de la electronica como yo.
encontre varios PCB en el desarrollo del tema, pero el problema es el siguiente, yo para poder construir la placa uso la tecnica de la plancha y los pcb que muestran no me dejan sacarle las cosas o modificar para poder tirar a imprimir en la laser. DJ-AS coloco este link http://img524.imageshack.us/f/pcbfullsmall.jpg/ el cual estoy muy interesado. alguien tiene ese pcb para modificarlo con alguno de los soft de electronica o si lo tienen para imprimir directamente, de las dos formas me serviria.

lo pueden enviar a Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com o ponerlo aca asi las proximas personas que entren lo pueden encontrar.
tambien encontre este Ver el archivo adjunto 11353 pero no tengo ni idea donde van los componentes, ya tanto no se de electronica.

Desde ya muchas gracias y espero poder armarla.

Sebastian Cabrera
Cordoba
Argentina


----------



## DJ-AS

Hace mucho que no entro por aquí y recién veo el pedido de @hywhook.
Hice el PCB con el método de la plancha como dice @hywhook pero por falta de tiempo, aún no armé la fuente.
Dejo los archivos de (Eagle y los jpg) para los que los necesiten.
Me avisan si hay que hacer alguna modificación y/o corrección.
Saludos.

Diagrama:
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/diagramag.jpg/

PCB Full:
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/pcbfull.jpg/][URL="http://img593.imageshack.us/i/pcbfull.jpg/"][/URL]

Componentes:
[URL="http://img821.imageshack.us/i/componentes.jpg/"][/URL]

PCB (no sale el Thumbnail, asi que dejo el link directo):
[URL]http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/pcba.jpg/[/URL]

Todos Los Archivos (Eagle, JPG, Datasheets, Corel, Etc):
[URL]http://www.mediafire.com/?h4p80se8znwm483[/URL]


----------



## hywhook

muchas gracias por la info, me pongo en campaña para armarla y te cuento como me fue un abrazo.


----------



## DJ-AS

hywhook dijo:


> muchas gracias por la info, me pongo en campaña para armarla y te cuento como me fue un abrazo.



Yo voy a ver si éste finde la armo.
Abrazo y estamos en contacto.


----------



## pepin2

Saludos y felicidades por el foro. He armado la fuente del primer post, si bien solo la parte positiva, pero hay un problema en lo que respecta a la proteccion de cortocircuito. Pues si bien sí me indica con el led que exite el corto pero sin embargo la tension no cae a cero en la salida y el lm 317 se calienta en exceso, en cambio el tip42 que es el que detecta la sobrecorriente apenas se calienta. He comprobado todos los componentes y repasado el montaje varias veces y parece todo bien. tambien decir que mientras no hay corto ni consumo excesivo todo funciona y regula a la perfeccion. Agradeceria cualquier ayuda al respecto.


----------



## gringo_cba

Hola gente!!, de nuevo aqui sinceramente pido disculpas por desaparecer y agradezco la participacion de todos ustedes en este tema...
Para responder a pepin2, si haces un corto implica que la tension a la salida sea nula o muy pequeña (que valores registras?) sino no seria un corto, en cuanto al regulador de tension el inducir un corto lo llevas a trabajar al maximo (Imax aprox. 1.5 amp si mal no recuerdo) lo que explica la temperatura del mismo, esto sin importar que derivas la mayor parte de corriente por los transistores de alta potencia (la idea inicial nuestra con pasadeuva quienes iniciamos el tema y con la gran pero gran ayuda de el aficionado "MUCHAS GRACIAS", era tomar todas las medidas de seguridad en cuanto a cortos por error por eso esta el detector de cortocircuito (tip42 con led) pero quizas sea mas util un buzzer o algo por el estilo y un "fuse" (Imax) a la salida para proteger la fuente).
En cuanto al tip42, lo unico que hace es sensar la tension de saturacion base-emisor del transistor de potencia (MJ150xx) y de esta manera generar la tension para polarizar el led indicador de corto y es por esto que no notas que eleve su temperatura (no es quien entrega esa corriente).

Espero el comentario sea de utilidad, les comento que tuve que volver a la simulacion para responder y si hay algun error les pido que me corrigan, la idea es ayudarnos entre todos..

_*Ademas pepin2, me alegra mucho que la fuente te funcione bien, yo no la pude construir debido a los costos que acarreaba, no obstante creo que fue un diseño a conciencia y con el objetivo de hacer algo seguro y permitir aprovechar al maximo las prestaciones de la fuente segun los requerimientos del usuario.*_

saludos!!


----------



## pepin2

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Gringo_cba. A lo que he entendido, es que en ultimo termino en caso de corto es el regulador el que soporta la avalancha corriente, entonces, me preguntaba si se podia implementar el protector con algún circuito que cortara la tension a la salida. Se que el regulador esta protegido contra cortocircuitos, pero seria otra posibilidad.
Saludos y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Holas

Muy linda la fuente , y sobre todo me gustó el diseño de Yang , si es que se consiguen los componentes donde vivo , la voy a comenzar a hacer.El diseño de Yang funciona?

El próximo fin de semana , voy a hacer el diseño en el eagle , del primer esquemático que se mostró.


----------



## gringo_cba

pepin2 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Gringo_cba. A lo que he entendido, es que en ultimo termino en caso de corto es el regulador el que soporta la avalancha corriente, entonces, me preguntaba si se podia implementar el protector con algún circuito que cortara la tension a la salida. Se que el regulador esta protegido contra cortocircuitos, pero seria otra posibilidad.
> Saludos y gracias anticipadas.



pepin2, quizas me explique mal; cuando tenes un corto lo que sucede es lo siguiente:

. El transistor de alta potencia entra en saturacion y va a trabajar al limite entregando toda la corriente necesaria (si no corta puede llegar a dañarse por sobretemperatura).
. El regulador SIEMPRE esta entregando corriente, en principio la minima para mantener la estabilidad, pero en sobrecarga tambien le vas a sacar toda la corriente posible (limite maximo 1.5 A) que es lo que produce que este levante temperatura (esta era tu duda!); al superar el limite deberia saltar la proteccion porque como vos digiste tiene proteccion contra corto;
. el transistor tip42 no calienta porque la unica funcion que cumple es sensar la tension de saturacion del MJ15xxx para encender el led indicador de corto.

Para protegerla, el diseño inicial posee un fusible en serie con la carga de la fuente (etapa final) de 4 o 5 amper segun los requerimientos de diseño y uso propio para de esta manera evitar cualquier daño a la fuente.
Pero tambien podria colocarse un rele (con algo de tiempo puedo ver como colocarlo y subir el archivo de simulacion) en la etapa por ej. de entrada para que en caso de corto directamente interrumpa la alimentacion de la fuente.
Igualmente si tienes alguna otra idea estaria muy bueno que la compartas asi analizamos como implementarla para llevar a cabo y asi tener una fuente aun mas segura y protegida.

Espero te sea de utilidad mi respuesta y cualquier cosa a tu disposicion....

Saludos


----------



## Holas

gringo_cba , quería saber , donde es que está ese tal fusible.
Porque acá , no lo encuentro .
Ver el archivo adjunto 11414

Son los de la entrada?, porque  en mi ciudad(o en donde estudio) , no los dibujamos así.Y no creo que sea un trafo...


----------



## DJ-AS

Como tu bien dices, no hay fusible en ese esquema, pero puedes agregarlo a la entrada (después del trafo) o a la salida, digamos que vos conectarías el dispositivo a alimentar, directamente a un extremo del fusible, así cuando sobrepases la carga que aguante el fusible, éste se corte e impida daños en la fuente.
Creo que sería así, si está mal, que alguien me corrija.
Saludos y me gusta eso del relé para protección.


----------



## Holas

ya entendí , y si , lo dices bien , así además de las protecciones que tiene la fuente , protejes más el trafo , y además , proteges más la salida....

Que pasaría , si no se usa la bobina , si se usa un capacitor electrolítico , porque según lo que entiendo , es para eliminar los ruidos , o como una especie de Filtrado. Espero su respuesta.

Y quisiera saber , de cuantos watts , tendrían que ser las resistencias.


----------



## gringo_cba

Holas dijo:


> gringo_cba , quería saber , donde es que está ese tal fusible.
> Porque acá , no lo encuentro .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 11414
> 
> Son los de la entrada?, porque  en mi ciudad(o en donde estudio) , no los dibujamos así.Y no creo que sea un trafo...



Tienes razon creo que no hay ningun diagrama con los fusibles asique subo una imagen de como seria, igual no te fijes en los componentes porque quizas sea posible que no sean los mismos debidos a los cambios que pueden haber surgido.

Saludos y a tu disposicion para lo que necesites



DJ-AS dijo:


> Como tu bien dices, no hay fusible en ese esquema, pero puedes agregarlo a la entrada (después del trafo) o a la salida, digamos que vos conectarías el dispositivo a alimentar, directamente a un extremo del fusible, así cuando sobrepases la carga que aguante el fusible, éste se corte e impida daños en la fuente.
> Creo que sería así, si está mal, que alguien me corrija.
> Saludos y me gusta eso del relé para protección.



Estas en lo correcto acerca de los fusibles igual puse un esquema de como seria colocarlos a la salida de la fuente, en cuanto al rele fue idea que se me ocurrio en el momento y tratare de hacer las modificaciones necesarias y subo un esquema y el archivo de simulacion asi me dan sus opiniones.

Saludos y gracias por participar....



Holas dijo:


> ya entendí , y si , lo dices bien , así además de las protecciones que tiene la fuente , protejes más el trafo , y además , proteges más la salida....
> 
> Que pasaría , si no se usa la bobina , si se usa un capacitor electrolítico , porque según lo que entiendo , es para eliminar los ruidos , o como una especie de Filtrado. Espero su respuesta.
> 
> Y quisiera saber , de cuantos watts , tendrían que ser las resistencias.




Al principio del tema se expuso lo siguiente:

"las bobinitas son para mejorar el filtrado de alternas "obligandolas" a que se vayan por el capacitor (Por PasadeUva)"

Es decir, solo sirven para aislar los transitorios que provienen del rectificado, no obstante aun son componentes de los cuales se puede prescindir; lo que propones (un capacitor electrolitico en vez de una bobina) no estoy muy seguro que cumpla la funcion del LC, vere que efectos produce.
Las potencias de las resistencias ya fueron detalladas anteriormente si no me equivoco, si no es asi avisame y te lo digo.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Okey , me quedo con el último , debido a que todavía no se hacer bobinas.El potenciómetro , o preset , o resistencia variable(como lo quieran llamar) , es para poner a que amperaje ,voltaje o amperaje , la fuente corte, o indique que hay sobre tensión? . Y los de la salida , para regular el voltaje..

Usted hizo el circuito? , es decir , alguno de los que se postearon acá?


----------



## gringo_cba

Claro como bien dices!, los preset de 1KΩ son calibrados acorde a la corriente maxima que se le puede sacar a la fuente (pero estos solo se usan para encender el led indicador) la fuente no corta (de eso se encargan los fusibles) y los preset de 5KΩ son para regular la tension requerida a la salida.

Yo soy uno de los que planteo el proyecto y realizo el diseño de la misma pero no lo construi por cuestiones de costo, en su momento eran alrededor de $200 argentinos pero igual hay gente que participo y lo ha armado, si tienes algo de tiempo y puedes leer el tema completo hay algunas opiniones respecto a aquellos que han armado la fuente.

Saludos y estoy a tu disposicion para lo que necesites!


----------



## Holas

Osea , que se puede regular la corriente (amperios) que uno quiere que obtener , con esos potenciómetros de 1k?(no se hacer el signo de ohm por teclado)


----------



## Holas

Alguno , sabe en que parte del eagle , se puede encontrar algún parecido al TIP 41 y 42 A?
Base del BC640 , a dónde va conectado?
Y lo mismo con base , del BC639


----------



## gringo_cba

Holas, no no es asi. La corriente de la fuente va a ser entregada segun la carga que tu le coloques (lo puedes ver segun ley de ohm), lo unico regulable es la tension. La fuente tiene un limite de corriente segun los componentes y segun el trafo (es importantisimo que conozcas sus limites para no quemarlo) en base a eso utilizas los fusibles adecuados (3,4 o 5 amperes o lo que desees). El potenciometro de 1KΩ lo usas para calibrar a que corriente quieres tú que la fuente te indique una sobrecarga. por ejemplo segun el esquema que tu subiste ultimo si a el preset de 1KΩ lo calibras al 11% el led encendera cuando la fuente este entregando unos 4 amperes o por ahi.

En otras palabras, la fuente NO es regulable en corriente, solo la limitas con los fusibles y el led te permite tener conocimiento cuando la fuente esta trabajando al limite en cuanto a corriente

Saludos y a tu disposicion


----------



## Holas

Okey, era básicamente , lo que pensaba , sólo que mal expresado , que ahora me acabo de dar cuenta...

Esos potenciómetros , que le agregastes a la salida , para que son ?
El diseño(esquemático) , que hizo DJ-AS , está bien , agregandole los fusibles y lo potenciómetros de salida(No entiendo , para que son).


----------



## DJ-AS

Holas dijo:


> Okey, era básicamente , lo que pensaba , sólo que mal expresado , que ahora me acabo de dar cuenta...
> 
> Esos potenciómetros , que le agregastes a la salida , para que son ?
> El diseño(esquemático) , que hizo DJ-AS , está bien , agregandole los fusibles y lo potenciómetros de salida(No entiendo , para que son).



Yo no le puse fusibles, es verdad, pero puedes ponerlos con cables sin necesidad de estar en el impreso.
Los potenciómetros son para regular el voltage de salida, tanto el positivo, como el negativo.
Saludos.


----------



## Holas

Si , yo modofiqué eso , en tu esquemático , pero esos (los que dices vos) , estan al lado de los reguladores.los que digo yo , son los que están después de los diodos...


----------



## gringo_cba

Holas dijo:


> Okey, era básicamente , lo que pensaba , sólo que mal expresado , que ahora me acabo de dar cuenta...
> 
> Esos potenciómetros , que le agregastes a la salida , para que son ?
> El diseño(esquemático) , que hizo DJ-AS , está bien , agregandole los fusibles y lo potenciómetros de salida(No entiendo , para que son).



Los potenciometros (5KΩ) que estan conectados entre los reguladores de tension (common) y masa (se recomiendan que sean lineales y de buena sintonia (muchas vueltas)) porque son los que se utilizan para *regular la tension en la salida* (la cantidad de vueltas te va a dar la precision de la tension de salida) y los fusibles es un esquematico que le subi yo a DJ-AS porque no tenia muy claro donde colocar los fusibles de proteccion, estos cumplen la *funcion de proteger los componentes de la fuente*; como anteriormente te dije el led indicador de sobrecarga es solo un "*indicador*", como la fuente no corta se propuso la colocacion de los fusibles para que en caso de cortocircuito los fusibles se habran y evitas seguir entregando corriente. Recuerda que estos se adquieren acorde a la corriente maxima. 

Por ej.: si deseas una fuente de 4 amperes regulas los preset de 1KΩ al 11% para que te indiquen sobrecarga cuando la fuente este entregando tal corriente y si le colocas un fusible de 4A este se abrira y evitaras dañar el trafo principalmente y los componentes de la fuente tambien cuando la fuente este entregando tal corriente.

Espero te sea de utilidad, estoy a tu disposicion.


----------



## Holas

Si , pero mi duda , es para que están los potes ,  que están al lado del fusible.


----------



## gringo_cba

Holas dijo:


> Si , pero mi duda , es para que están los potes ,  que están al lado del fusible.



Ahhh perdon entendi mal, esos potes simulan ser la carga al ejecutar la simulacion, esos no van. La imagen es el esquematico de la simulacion.


----------



## luisvc91

Hola gringo.
EStupendisima fuente.
Estudio en la universidad, y tengo que armar una fuente para poder hacer mis circuitos en casa, asi que mirando en el foro he visto esta y cumple todo los requisitos que queria.
Ahora, te hago algunas preguntas que espero que no se hallan contestado:

- Si quiero poner un Led por linea (uno en +vcc y otro en -vcc) que indique que la linea tiene una carga (conectado un circuito), tendria que conectarlo a la salida en serie?
- En la parte del indicador de proteccion de cortocircuito, tenemos el Led avisador, supongo que no es descabellado conectar un 555 en modo aestable (creo que era asi) para ponerle un buzzer que pite, no?
- Para ampliar el amperaje (que ahora me parece que es Imax=5A), es mejor poner LM`s en paralelo o los transistores en la configuracion que nos adjunto elaficionado?
- Entre tanto post, al final no saque claro si el circuito tiene: Proteccion contra Corto Circuitos, proteccion contra Sobrecargas o ambos. (creo que la ultima es la respuesta correcta)
- Ah, y una ultima cosilla, el "filtro" LC para eliminar el rizado, como has obtenido los valores de la bobina y el condensador? es decir, que ecuaciones (o aproximaciones) usaste? tienen un umbral minimo de potencia?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Holas

Hola La fuente nó tiene protección(al menos que le pongas un fusible)  Para éste finde semana , voy a probar una protección , que hay en el foro , que es mediate dos relé . 
Para ser más precisos , es ésta protección , la que estoy queriendo probar....
Proteccion contra corto circuito.

Ya armé el pcb , pero no lo hé probado , si quieren lo subo , y discutimos sobre eso...


----------



## luisvc91

Hola Hoas.
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Si puediras y quieres subierla, perfecto, asi podemos discutir mejor que es mas optimo para la fuente
En cuanto a las otras preguntas, a ver si el autor da señales de vida


----------



## Holas

Bueno , subo el PDF, con el esquemático del circuito(corrijan , si está erróneo).Y el circuito.

Lo que te puedo contestar , mirando el circuito, es que podés poner en el ping NA del relé , con dos resistencias(una para el led , y otra para el buzzer) , a la salida.
Para que cuando cambie  de posición , es decir, cuando hay corto , que se active el buzzer , y que encienda el led.
El circuito , no tiene protección (podés ponerle un fusible para que corte , y no se rompa la fuente), lo que tiene (yo pregunté antes , es un led indicador , para que se encienda cuando hay un corto


----------



## powerful

Saludos gringo_cba y ¡¡¡¡ FELIZ AÑO NUEVO !!!!!,.....me he leído todo el post y les felicito por la fuente dual regulable,me conseguí en Paruro-Lima, El AFICIONADO debe conocer, potenciometros de 0.22 Ohm/25W los puse  con 0.1 Ohm/15W,segun las mediciones regula la  corriente entre 2.9A a 10.2A , me estoy asegurando con T.Darl MJ11011 y MJ11012..... las bobina de filtro de salida las  he hecho sin ferrita y he  colocado un relé reed en su interior que se cierra con 10A y 12vueltas,es decir 120A-Vuelta ( he probado con 5A y 24 vueltas y funciona)me dispara un 555 en mono que me abre el secundario mediante  relay de 12V/30A por 1 minuto.....he sobredimensionado el trafo ,el puente,los condensadores, todo lo demas es igual a su diseño....le he agregado un ventilador de 220Vac/0.15A en modo extractor ......lo único que tuve que buscar fueron los 02 potenciometros de 0.22 Ohm/25W,me aseguré y me compré los 24 que tenían,.... los demás componentes son stock de otras "aventuras" electrónicas y 20 años en la lucha contra el imperio chino.
Saludos,.... espero haber aportado en algo......¡¡ojo!!! un relé reed lo tengo libre.


----------



## gringo_cba

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola gringo.
> EStupendisima fuente.
> Estudio en la universidad, y tengo que armar una fuente para poder hacer mis circuitos en casa, asi que mirando en el foro he visto esta y cumple todo los requisitos que queria.
> Ahora, te hago algunas preguntas que espero que no se hallan contestado:
> 
> - Si quiero poner un Led por linea (uno en +vcc y otro en -vcc) que indique que la linea tiene una carga (conectado un circuito), tendria que conectarlo a la salida en serie?
> - En la parte del indicador de proteccion de cortocircuito, tenemos el Led avisador, supongo que no es descabellado conectar un 555 en modo aestable (creo que era asi) para ponerle un buzzer que pite, no?
> - Para ampliar el amperaje (que ahora me parece que es Imax=5A), es mejor poner LM`s en paralelo o los transistores en la configuracion que nos adjunto elaficionado?
> - Entre tanto post, al final no saque claro si el circuito tiene: Proteccion contra Corto Circuitos, proteccion contra Sobrecargas o ambos. (creo que la ultima es la respuesta correcta)
> - Ah, y una ultima cosilla, el "filtro" LC para eliminar el rizado, como has obtenido los valores de la bobina y el condensador? es decir, que ecuaciones (o aproximaciones) usaste? tienen un umbral minimo de potencia?
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Primero que nada me alegro que esta fuente cumpla con tus requisitos y te interese participar en el tema. Paso ahora a responderte:

. Si quieres sensar que hay conectado un circuito (circulacion de corriente), no te aconsejaria poner un led en serie debido a que cuando tu circuito sobrepase el consumo de corriente maxima soportado por el led, éste se rompera y deberias cambiarlo (recorda que la corriente max del led es muy pequeña). Te comento que la idea general era la de dotar a la fuente con un par de voltimetros y amperimetros para de esta manera tener todo a mano y observar el funcionamiento de la misma, esa seria una solucion a lo que quieres.
. No es para nada descabellado, te comento que el led es solo un "INDICADOR", cuando el transistor de polariza, logras la tension necesaria para encender el led; esto acorde a la maxima corriente que desees que te lo indique. Es mas creo (no estoy seguro) quizas puedas poner un buzzer directamente jugando un poco con las tensiones de polarizacion del transistor.
. Para ampliar el amperaje, primero debes sobredimensionar el trafo tanto como sea necesario y en cuanto a los transistores de potencia puedes utilizar cualquiera de las 2 configuraciones, habria que hacer un balance de cual brinda mejores beneficios. Quizas alguna simulacion no ayude un poco en eso.
. Se ha tomado aqui que proteccion contra sobrecarga = proteccion con corto, la tension maxima te lo dan los LM`s, el problema es la corriente y nuestro afan de seguridad primero hacia los usuarios y segundo a la inversion que se realiza al construir esta fuente. La fuente no tiene proteccion (solo indicador) por eso se planteo el hecho de colocar un par de fusibles a la entrada o la salida en serie con la carga (corte cuando superen cierta corriente) o algun diseño con reles que desconecten el trafo para poder agregar tal proteccion.
.En cuanto a la ultima dejame que me fije si tengo los calculos hechos y te lo contesto, si?

Se te agradece mucho la participacion y ayuda en el tema. A tu disposicion para lo que necesites. Saludos





powerful dijo:


> Saludos gringo_cba y ¡¡¡¡ FELIZ AÑO NUEVO !!!!!,.....me he leído todo el post y les felicito por la fuente dual regulable,me conseguí en Paruro-Lima, El AFICIONADO debe conocer, potenciometros de 0.22 Ohm/25W los puse  con 0.1 Ohm/15W,segun las mediciones regula la  corriente entre 2.9A a 10.2A , me estoy asegurando con T.Darl MJ11011 y MJ11012..... las bobina de filtro de salida las  he hecho sin ferrita y he  colocado un relé reed en su interior que se cierra con 10A y 12vueltas,es decir 120A-Vuelta ( he probado con 5A y 24 vueltas y funciona)me dispara un 555 en mono que me abre el secundario mediante  relay de 12V/30A por 1 minuto.....he sobredimensionado el trafo ,el puente,los condensadores, todo lo demas es igual a su diseño....le he agregado un ventilador de 220Vac/0.15A en modo extractor ......lo único que tuve que buscar fueron los 02 potenciometros de 0.22 Ohm/25W,me aseguré y me compré los 24 que tenían,.... los demás componentes son stock de otras "aventuras" electrónicas y 20 años en la lucha contra el imperio chino.
> Saludos,.... espero haber aportado en algo......¡¡ojo!!! un relé reed lo tengo libre.




Hola powerful!!!, gracias igual para ti y todos los que participan de este foro..

Primero que nada las felicitaciones a todos ustedes que participan y aportan muchas cosas valiosas al tema. Me alegro que te funcione la "BIG ONE", es muy interesante lo que aportas acerca de la proteccion con rele y sobre la contruccion de las bobinas, estaria muy bueno (si es que no es mucha molestia por supuesto) que subas algunas fotos y/o diagramas sobre lo que mencionas para compartir con quienes participan y disipar algunas dudas vigentes.

Nuevamente felicitaciones y estoy a tu disposicion para lo que necesites....Saludos


----------



## luisvc91

Hola gringo.

Antes de todo gracias por tus explicaciones.

Pues bueno, ahora estoy montando el circuito en multisim para ver como anda, pero me ha surgido una duda.

En el dibujo, conectas el terminal comun del LM317 al potenciometro, pero en la parte negativa esta conectado el potenciometro a la masa que hemos creado. Por simetria, deberia ser como la parte de positiva no?
Adjunto el circuito con un circulo rojo donde me surge la duda.

Y respecto a los inductores, ahora estoy estudiando diseño de filtros, y la forma que tiene la red LR es de un filtro paso bajo, esa era tu idea? quitar el rizado de 60Hz grosso modo?


----------



## Fogonazo

luisvc91 dijo:


> .......En el dibujo, conectas el terminal comun del LM317 al potenciometro, pero en la parte negativa esta conectado el potenciometro a la masa que hemos creado. Por simetria, deberia ser como la parte de positiva no?........



Es el mismo efecto en ambos conexionados.
Se dibujaron así para que en la simulación ambos potenciómetros regulen en el mismo sentido de rotación.


----------



## luisvc91

Gracias fogonazo.

Tengo otra duda, el LM317 puede sunminiestrar 1.5A maximos, el Mj15016 y su complementario pueden suministrar 15A maximos, por que tenemos la limitacion de 5A a 7A???
Y otra es, que la fuente es de +-1.2 a +-30V, no es de 0 a +-30V por la tension de conduccion de los MJ15016 y complementario? Si es asi, y quisiera poner mas amperaje, poniendo dos transistores en paralelo la fuente seria de +-2.4 a +-30v??

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No se usa la máxima corriente debido a la curva SAO del transistor.
No es desde cero, debido a las características del LM317 (mira la hoja de datos)
Si pones transitores en paralelo obtienes más corriente, pero el voltaje no cambia.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jaimepsantos

Saludos un aporte, para lograr un voltaje de 0 fijarse en la configuracion de los diodos que levantan hasta 1.4V haciendo que el voltaje de los reguladores pueda llegar a 0 saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 13902

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91

Gracias elaficionado.

En el esquema que has puesto para el LM317  que sea regulable de 0 a 30V, para el complementario (LM337) es igual pero al reves? he mirado en el datasheet pero no encuentro nada.

Por cierto, las bobinas de 400uH tienen que ser de al menos 5A para que no se quemen no?

SAludos


----------



## luisvc91

He estado probando en multisim el circuito.
Funciona bien, excepto la parte negativa que me da solo la tension de referencia -1.2V, no se que le pasa.
A ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano. Dejo la simulacion en multisim.

Tambien pongo como quedara el circuito con valores reales.

Por cierto, las iductancias de 400uH deben ser de 7A? o tipo resistencias?


----------



## dark noco

cambia el valor del potenciometo de 5 por 5k ay esta el error


----------



## luisvc91

LA leche, era eso


Ya funciona, aunque la parte negativa tarda un poco más en actualizarse, pero va bien.
Solo me queda a ver si alguien que la monto me dice de cuanto amperaje deben ser las bobinas......
Y tampoco funciona el LED alertador de cortocircuito de la parte negativa.........


----------



## gringo_cba

luisvc91 dijo:


> LA leche, era eso
> 
> 
> Ya funciona, aunque la parte negativa tarda un poco más en actualizarse, pero va bien.
> Solo me queda a ver si alguien que la monto me dice de cuanto amperaje deben ser las bobinas......
> Y tampoco funciona el LED alertador de cortocircuito de la parte negativa.........



Hola luisvc91, por lo que vi tienes un pequeño error dado que R17 y R18 son ambas de 1KΩ y ambas al 50% funcionan barbaro para indicar una sobreexigencia de la fuente.
En cuanto a las bobinas dejame ver el tema y te contesto..

Saludos y para lo que necesites....


----------



## gringo_cba

luisvc91 dijo:


> LA leche, era eso
> 
> 
> Ya funciona, aunque la parte negativa tarda un poco más en actualizarse, pero va bien.
> Solo me queda a ver si alguien que la monto me dice de cuanto amperaje deben ser las bobinas......
> Y tampoco funciona el LED alertador de cortocircuito de la parte negativa.........



Hola de nuevo luisvc91, por lo que vi ya tienes la simulacion implementada en multisim, yo recien hice unas pruebas y por las bobinas circula la corriente que se entrega a la carga, por lo que seguramente estas deberan soportar unos 7 amper si es lo que necesites que la fuente te entregue. Si puedes haz la simulacion (coloca un amperimetro en serie a la bobina y uno en serie con la carga) y podras corroborar que la corriente es muy similar en en ambos elementos...Espero tus comentarios

Saludos


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Vale, a ver donde busco inductores de 7 A como minimo....

TEngo otra duda, un tanto conceptual.
El Lm317 (y su complementario) pueden entregar hasta 1.5A a una carga. Ahora, el transistor es capaz de entregar teoricamente 15A (cosa que no lo hace en la realidad). 
Entonces, la corriente maxima de la fuente seria: 15A + 1.5A=16.5A?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

HOla.

La bobina es opcional (no es necesaria, funciona correctamente sin ella). Pero puede usar una bobina de los voltajes de salida de una fuente de computadora.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Vale, a ver donde busco inductores de 7 A como minimo....
> 
> TEngo otra duda, un tanto conceptual.
> El Lm317 (y su complementario) pueden entregar hasta 1.5A a una carga. Ahora, el transistor es capaz de entregar teoricamente 15A (cosa que no lo hace en la realidad).
> Entonces, la corriente maxima de la fuente seria: 15A + 1.5A=16.5A?
> 
> Saludos


SE SUELE calcular la capacidad de corriente de los transistores de potencia a la mitad de lo que dice el datasheet,y como normalmente el 3055 tiene una capacidad de corriente de 15A,se suele tomar entre 5 a 7 amperes para usarlo.
En verdad el datasheet del lm317 y su complementario dice que soportan hasta 1.5A,YO NO PONDRIA A TRABAJAR A ESA CORRIENTE,en mi humilde opnion,se debiera,en estos casos,hacer trabajar al lm317 en un rango de 50mA a 100mA,para que este trabaje como regulador y no como  regulador y potencia a la vez,mejorando esto la calidad de vida de este regulador


----------



## luisvc91

Hola.

Entonces, en este proyecto, el regulador LM317 y su complementario solo funcionana como REGULADOR y no entregan potencia, no?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El Lm317 puede dar o soportar una corriente de 1.5A, siempre que se cumpla lo siguiente: 
*3 *[/SIZE]*<=** (Vin - Vout) <= 10V*

Donde: *Vin   =  Voltaje de entrada
Vout = Voltaje de salida
(<=) = menor o igual a*
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El Lm317 puede dar o soportar una corriente de 1.5A, siempre que se cumpla lo siguiente:
> *3 *[/SIZE]*<=** (Vin - Vout) <= 10V*
> 
> Donde:  *Vin   =  Voltaje de entrada
> Vout = Voltaje de salida
> (<=) = menor o igual a*
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola.

GRacias, me gustaria saber de que parte del datasheet has sacado esa estupenda relaccion.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo asumí una potencia de 15W, pero es de 20W en la hoja de datos.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91

Hola elaficionado.

Perdona mi ignorancia, pero no se de donde sacas el 3 y el  10 de la relaccion 3<=(Vin-Vout)>=10. Ni mirando el fragmento de hoja de caracteristica que has puesto.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
En la hoja sale esta relación (la potenica es de 20W).
(Vin-Vout)>=15V     ------> la corriente que puede manejar el regulador (se usa la corriente min).

Yo asumí una potencia de 15W, y de allí puse la relación (Vin-Vout)<=10V.

En otra parte de la hoja de datos hay esta relación 3V<=(Vin-Vout)<=40V.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: La potencia en el regulador es *P = (Vin-Vout) x Ireg*


----------



## Deneb

He puesto esto mismo en principiante, pero eh leído todo el Hilo, las 182 respuestas y la verdad tengo un cacao que no puedo. Primero yo tengo este material, me valdría para esta fuente que esta muy bien
El transformador que tengo es un de 7Amp. Y de salidas de 12+0+12+0 y los condensadores de 6800microsf y otro de 4700 micros faradios. Usaría solo el de 6800mf
El CI de regulación, LM317 lo cambiaria por un LM350K, el  MJ1506 lo cambiaria por un BD246D O por el  BD 810 EN TOP 220, el BC640 lo cambiaria por un BC 327, y el TIP 42 por el BD 810, cambiaria la R de 33 ohm por una de 3ohm de 5w. Y la R de 150moh que esta encima del TIP 42 es de es de  15ohm de 5w (supongo)

El BD 246D lo pondría en paralelo, dos como dice el aficionado.
 Al esquema que me refiero es el que dice el org en la respuesta 100, adjunto las imágenes.

Con los BD246 en paralelo cuantos amperios sacaría la fuente con la modificación de componentes que e puesto, es que estos los tengo, claro no estamos para gastar mucho dinero. 

Todo lo demás lo dejaríatal y como esta, las resistencias, diodos, etc. 


Esta fuente esta configurada para sobre tensión y para corto circuito, se le puede agregar un fusible de 5 amp a la salida.

Que opináis se podría.

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

En el 2º gráfico que haz publicado hay un error (que yo cometí), y que corregí aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376778/ _
La fuente como está puede dar hasta 7A.
Sí deseas poner transistores de mayor potencia está bien, pero me parece que cambiar los reguladores, en esta caso no sería necesario, ya que la función del regulador es dar un voltaje de salida estable, al no disipar mucha potencia (calor), pero puedes hacerlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En el 2º gráfico que haz publicado hay un error (que yo cometí), y que corregí aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376778/ _
> 
> Sí deseas poner transistores de mayor potencia está bien, pero me parece que cambiar los reguladores, en esta caso no sería necesario, ya que la función del regulador es dar un voltaje de salida estable, al no disipar mucha potencia (calor), pero puedes hacerlo.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Solo es porque los componentes que publicáis en esta fuente no los tengo, tengo los que te digo. 

Ok cambiare los transistores en paralelo, no te preocupes lo are como dices en el enlace.

Las resistencias de los colectores de los transistores, me valdrían las misma que hay en el esquema. Dejaría todo menos los transistores,
La resistencia que hay encima del tip 42 de cuanto ohm son. 

Gracias, elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb

Por cierto mi transfor, me da a la salida con 6800mf 32 v



Tengo otra duda, mi fuente cuando le pongo el condensador de 6800mf me da un 38vcc.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Pon la imagen del circuito con las modificaciones que quieres hacer. Así puedo ver de mejor manera lo que deseas.

Chap.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deneb

Bueno este son los cambios, te recuerdo, a la salida de rectificación tengo 38 vcc, dejaría todo tal como esta, ecepto los cambios que te pongo. Colocaría dos transistores de potencia en paralelo (BD 246D)
La resistencia que hay encima del TIP 42 es de 0,15ohm, que va a la base del transistor, esas resistencia valdría o colocaría de 1 ohm, dos por los dos transistores. 

Solo aria la parte positiva del circuito. 

Gracias


----------



## Deneb

No se que pasa pero el MJ15016 no conduce corriente y lm338 se calienta 

con cargas de 4v y 100mA


----------



## ARANDA

hola elafi*C*ionado ne*C*esito tu fuente de 30v *H*asta 7a cual*_*es el esquema

hola 
un favor *H*e *V*isto los comentarios y esquemas en el pri*NC*ipio di*C*e q*UE* ya van a publicarlo toda la info, la verdad soy nuevo y no*_*se donde esta toda la info no*_*se si*_*me pueden a*Y*udar, nesesito de 7A o 8A, -+30V


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para obtener 30V tienes que cambiar la resistencia de 240 ohmios, por una 200 ohmios.

El transformador debe de ser de 26V- 0 -26V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## powerful

Compatriota creo que necesitas con carácter de urgencia un diccionario.
Saludos!!!


----------



## drk0516

Hola elaficionado una pregunta ¿que cambios daria si uso un  Transformador de 24 Vca, 500 mA?


----------



## Villena

OKey.. primero me encanta de verdad esta fuente.. y la pienso hacer.. pero tengo UNAS IDEAS y CIERTAS DUDAS..

Dudas...

1.. (lo que esta marcado en azul) que seria la protección de sobrecarga o cortocircuito... 
Al yo colocar en cortocircuito la salida "SE ENCIENDE EL LED".. pero mi duda es: el área de cortocircuito seria en AC?

porque estoy haciendo el circuito y se me hace en AC..

2.. la fuente aceptaría un máximo de 5A?? o es que cuando colocamos el preset de calibración en 11% que alimenta el LED de aviso de FALLAS enciende como muestra de que se esta usando 5A o MAS (NO TOMEN EN CUENTA LOS FUSIBLES).

3.. quisiera saber si la manera en que puse los fusibles estaría BIEN.

IDEAS QUE APORTO PARA EL PROYECTO..

1.. si yo coloco un RELAY como esta puesto en lo marcado "BLANCO"
al llegarle el voltaje de FALLA (CORTOCIRCUITO, SOBRECARGA..) se activaría el relay cortando la señal de entrada como un interruptor AUTOMÁTICO.

(No se si esto es posible solo es una idea que aporto y me parece muy interesante..)

2.. Si coloco un relay doble.. a la salida de la manera en que la puse(MARCADO EN ROJO).. y CONECTO EL RELAY en las salidas de "FALLA" (SOBRECARGA, CORTOCIRCUITO).. se activaría el relay.. cortando la entrada de voltaje al circuito que se estaria alimentando..

OKEY REPITO.. SON SOLO IDEAS QUE APORTO ME PARECE QUE SI SE PODRÍA SERIA UNA IDEA QUE TODOS PODRÍAN HACER EN CUALQUIER CIRCUITO.




Espero de sus respuestas por favor.. porque tengo esas dudas..
Claro esta que O COLOCO EL RELAY AL COMIENZO o A LA SALIDA.. NO LOS 2 JUNTOS..

MI DUDA ESTA EN QUE NO SE SI SIMULE MAL.. porque la parte de FALLA me trabaja en AC.. y yo necesito que me trabaje en DC para poder activar el RELAY..

ADJUNTO FOTO



otra pregunta... como podria hacer yo.. para sacarle a ese mismo regulador (317)

un voltaje fijo de 12v

para colocarle unos FAN(ventiladores de extracción de calor), por su puesto con su respectivo disipador a cada componentes..... 

por otro lado podría usar un disipado grande.. y hay colocar todos los componentes.. tomando en cuenta su aislante..?



Por otro lado..

el transformador que debo usar seria de.. 220/110 ---> 24 0 24 (7A)

si solo quiero usar 5A como máximo?



por otro lado fuera del tema..

"Alguien podría darme un link dentro del FORO.. donde expliquen como hacer EMBOBINADOS.."

quisiera aprender ya que veo que es algo muy importante en la electrónica..

tengo ya como 3 días buscando y no consigo de alguien que explique como hacerlo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El simulador Livewire no es el simulador apropiado para similar ese circuito. Si puedes usa el Proteus.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Villena

Heee =( no se puede ya simule en MULTISIM.. y la señal que se genera al encerder el LED de muestra de (SOBRECARGA o CORTOCIRCUITO "FALLA") es DC pero no es CONSTANTE. y eso no me activa el relay.


----------



## Jair

Hola a todos, estuve buscando un diagrama para hacerme una fuente regulable,de 0 a 28V hasta 4A;  vi una de 0 a 50V 5A pero la verdad al ponerla en marcha me trajo muchos problemas,nunca llego a regular la salida, solo lograba lecturas en milivoltios, y el led que indicaba corto siempre permanecia encendido, en resumen NO ME SERVIA. Ahora que estuve revisando esta fuente me parece buena por las opiniones de muchos de ustedes, pero quisiera por favor alguien que ya la haya armado me dijera si funciona a la perfeccion, y si tuvieran el pcb, le agradeceria mucho. Por favor me podrian indicar un enlace al diagrama correcto, ya que he visto que algunos le han hecho algunas modificaciones. Agradezco de antemano su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## cmdreamer

Muy buen diseño, hace tiempo me fabriqué una fuente algo más sencilla con +/-26V y otra de 5V en el mismo diseño, para los microcontroladores, un profesor me obsequió el PCB ya impreso, cosa de colocar los componentes.

Veo que esta fuente soporta hasta 7A, espero conseguir los componentes para fabricarla y poder entender cómo funciona parte por parte, aún estoy aprendiendo.

Muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de compartir el diseño!


----------



## nurember

q tal amigos, en especial quiero preguntar a ELAFICIONADO .... tengo barios días siguiendo este foro acerca a mi pregunta, alguien tiene el diagrama para una fuente que me de mínimo -12 V (desde -0 v asta -12v) no importa amperes, solo quiero voltaje de salida - NEGATIVO (ocupo solo los voltajes de -5 y -12v pero si se puede desde -0 a mas de -12 excelente!!) de antemano muchas gracias a los que puedan ayudarme


----------



## Holas

M... , LM 337 , y regulas desde 0 a -30v.
O para hacer directos los negativos a 5 y a 12 volts, necesitas , LM 7905 y LM 7912


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para hacer la fuente debes decir de cuanto es el voltaje de tu transformador.

Para -0V a -12V, un tranformador de 14V a 15V, por ejemplo 15V - 0V- 15V.

Con un regulador de voltaje positivo se puede hacer uba fuente negativa.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nurember

q tal ya hize la funte  que ocupaba con voltaje regulable (-) con el LM337 y el regulable + con el LM317, y para los fijos +12 el 7812, +5 el7805,-5 el 7905 y -12 con el 7912 ahora ocupo alguien que me pueda decir como puedo obtener un voltaje fijo de solo +9 con este tipo de componentes...gracias, para lo que quieran el diagrama me dicen y se los paso (fuente para 5 amperes)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para 9V  usa LM7809, para -9V LM7909.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Comparte tu circuito, de manera que la personas que lo necesiten tengan la opción de verlo.


----------



## nurember

aqui les dejo mi diagrama para fuente regulable de +1.5 a 27 v y -1.5 a 27v ... para los voltajes fijos pueden agregar los que gusten, yo le agregare el LM7809 para +9v 

NOTA: yo use un transformador a 5 AMPERES de 24 v y un puente de diodos a 6 A (no se si alla de 5 A), tambien agrege un fusible a la entrada de 5 A para evitar cortos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El circuito del LM337 está incompleto.

Con ese transformador no puedes llegar a 27V ó -27V.
Creo tal vez con suerte funcionen el 7812 y 7912.
Los condensadores deberían ser de mayor capacidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741

Hola soy yo otra vez pero ahora edite el diagrama que aqui proponen ,corrijan lo que sea pertinente,bueno la idea esque de voltaje variable de 1.2v -15V y qu de una corriente variable de 1 a 5A a que me digan de cuanto debe ser el transformador para que de 5A la fuente pues tengo una duda pues creo que si pongo un transformador de 1A y 4 o mas o menos  MJ15016 pueda dar 5A a la salida bueno si se puede si no se pueden diganme de cuanto debe ser el transformador.saludos espero su respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Com un secundario de 16Vca y la corriente que deseas estará bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741

Emntonces con un transformador de 16V y 1A la fuente  puede llegar a 5A a y el diagrama que modifique y que puse en el adjunto en el mensaje anterior ¿ tiene la funcion de que la corriente sea variable? Pue si no la tiene me gustaria que se la agregaran por favor.saludos

Emntonces con un transformador de 16V y 1A la fuente  puede llegar a 5A a y el diagrama que modifique y que puse en el adjunto en el mensaje anterior Ã‚Â¿ tiene la funcion de que la corriente sea variable? Pue si no la tiene me gustaria que se la agregaran por favor.saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El transformador tiene que tener la capacidad de dar la corriente que necesitas, con un transformador de da 1A, no puedes sacarle 5A.
el transformador debe ser de 16Vca - 5A.

El circuito que haz puesto es una fuente de voltaje variable, la corriente depende de la carga (creo que tú deseas que sea desde 0 a 5A) 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741

Hola el aficionado,bueno si no es mucha molestia me podrias poner en un adjunto el diagrama  que adjunte con anterioridad con las modificaciones pertoinentes  asi como las especificaciones de cada componente,la idea es que de un voltaje variable de 0 a 15V  y con un amperaje  variable de 1 a 5A .saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Yo no tengo ningún diseño de una fuente de 0V-15V, y corriente de 1A-5A.
Este circuito te puede dar una idea.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34981
 Mira la hoja de datos o datasheet del LM317 de motorola.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741

Hola el aficionado me podrias dar un link.para descargar  el datasset del LM317 de motorola pues solo encontre el de general semiconductor,a y otra cosa tengo un amplificador de 1W echo con el LM386 y un pre que se alimenta con 12V el problema es que tengo un eliminador de 15V asi que puse un 7812 para el preamplificador y un 7809 para el  LM386 y cuando conecto  el eliminador funciona por unos segundos y luego  se empieza a oir mal y a calentar el LM386 y lugo quite la tierra del 7809 y se oye bien solo que poco a poco se empieza a calentar el LM386 y lugo para comprobrar si el 7809 funciona  a el lo alimento con una pila de 9V y funciona bien y no se calienta intente ponerle un diodo y un filtro en la entrada de voltaje eso para evitar que la fuente este mal filtrada y luego cale poniendo solo el 7809 sin el 7812 y jala bien  el proble esmpieza cuando conecto el 7812.salidos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Descarga el primer PDF. (10 pages, 184.64 Kb)

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/motorola LM317-datasheet.html

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred

samus741 dijo:


> me podrias dar un link.para descargar  el datasset del LM317 de motorola


*Motorola* actualmente se llama *On semi* y de allí el datasheet:
http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/LM317-D.PDF


----------



## CRAP

Hola. Fijense que construi la big one tal como gringo_cba la posteo al principio del foro, la fuente trabaja bien, el protector contra cortos tambien sirve. E



el problema esta en que solo me regula de 25 a 29 voltios. Yo use un potenciometro doble en la parte de los potenciometros de 5k pero este es de 20k por solo ese pude conseguir. ¿Sera ese el problema?

Gracias.



Aqui esta la imagen del diagrama de la fuente


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No se trata del potenciómetro, tal vez, algo no está bien conectado. Verifica el orden de las patas o terminales de los reguladores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## samus741

hola el aficionado baje el datasett con el link me me diste pero no biene ningun ejemplo del que me hablas para que soporte 5A ,QUISIERA VER SI ME PUEDES PONER EN UN ADJUMTO EL  ejemplo que propones,saludos


----------



## gringo_cba

CRAP dijo:


> Hola. Fijense que construi la big one tal como gringo_cba la posteo al principio del foro, la fuente trabaja bien, el protector contra cortos tambien sirve. E
> 
> 
> 
> el problema esta en que solo me regula de 25 a 29 voltios. Yo use un potenciometro doble en la parte de los potenciometros de 5k pero este es de 20k por solo ese pude conseguir. ¿Sera ese el problema?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui esta la imagen del diagrama de la fuente



Hola CRAP, seguramente el problema tiene origen en los potenciometros que has utilizado, debes tener cuidado con los valores y la forma en que los conectas porque son los unicos elementos que ofician para ajustes de tension...Me encantaria si puedes subir fotos de "BIG ONE" terminada para que los usuarios que siguen el tema y yo podamos verla!!, el indicador de corto funciona correctamente? o has utilizado algun tipo de proteccion?

Saludos





Villena dijo:


> Heee =( no se puede ya simule en MULTISIM.. y la señal que se genera al encerder el LED de muestra de (SOBRECARGA o CORTOCIRCUITO "FALLA") es DC pero no es CONSTANTE. y eso no me activa el relay.



Te comento que hace un tiempo propuse implementar algun tipo de proteccion con el uso de reles debido a que la fuente en su diseño original solo tenia "indicacion" de corto mediante un transistor y un led; dame un tiempo que pueda simular y ver si existe alguna manera de instalar reles para tal proposito sensando una señal de tension estable como bien dices tu!!, gracias por tus aportes e ideas, eso ayuda al trabajo en equipo y a un diseño mas robusto y completo de la "BIG ONE". Saludos


----------



## CRAP

Hola gringo_cba,fijate que ho estuvimos probando con 2 potenciometros diferentes esta ves de 5k me regulo un poquito mas (entre 22.9 y 28.9) pero bueno creo q lo que estan fallando es la manera en que los hemos conectado los potenciometros o como dice elaficionado algo esta mal conectado...sinceramente con lo del protector de corto no le hemos puesto mucha atención (ni los hemos aterrizado)  porque nos hemos tardado bastante en solo recolectar las cosas ya que algunas no son muy comerciales aqui en mi patria y tambien por la falta de dinero jajaja aunque fijate que anteriormente si lo habiamos hecho con un led que era de dos colores (aterrizado) y habiamos confundido la R de .15 ohm con una de un valor mucho mas alto jajaja y el led nos indicaba la sobrecarga...si voy a subir fotos si nos trabaja bien mañana las subo el viernes o sabado para que la miren...una pregunta, ¿el que tiene en el diagrama es solo un indicador o es protector tambien? Gracias por tu gran ayuda


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira esto te puede dar una idea de como conectar  los reguladores.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62314

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## volt87

hola estoy interesado en construir la ¨BIG ONE¨ me parece que es un buen proyecto.alguien me puede dejar la PCB compatible con proteus 7? muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Para holas: este circuito sirve para limitar la corriente en un regulador con LM317:

La corriente máxima se ajusta con el preset de 10K.
Saludos C


----------



## yeso1979

Hola aficiondos de la electrónica. Como está prohibido abrir nuevas publicaciones con el mismo tema y repetir lo que ya está escrito, dejo en este tema (que me parece el más seguido) mi aporte. Consiste en una fuente regulada dual (totalmente simétrica), proyecto que presenté en mi escuela el año pasado con las siguientes características:

1. Volajes de salida positivos y negativos de 5V fijos, 12V fijos y 1.2V hasta 30V variable
2. Control automático de temperatura de los transistores de potencia MJ2955 y 2N3055 con ventilador
3. Voltímetro digital (para los voltajes variables) y amperímetro análogo
4. Protección ELECTROMECÁNICA contra corto circuito (solo para las salidas variables), quiere decir que si hay un corto se interrumpe mecánicamente el paso de corriente y el voltaje se cae a cero y se sostiene ahi hasta que se libere el corto (que a diferencia de otros ciruitos y diagramas que he visto cuando hay un corto emite un sonido o se prende un led)

Bueno este es mi aporte, espero les guste y cualquier inquietud estaré atento a resolverla.

Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo

yeso1979 dijo:


> ........ dejo en este tema (que me parece el más seguido) mi aporte. Consiste en una fuente regulada dual (totalmente simétrica), proyecto que presenté en mi escuela el año pasado con las siguientes características:............



 Si uno viera el esquema lo podría apreciar mejor


----------



## yeso1979

Hola Fogonazo. Estos son los circuitos que usé para mi fuente en cuanto a la proteccion contra corto y el control de los ventiladores para la temperatura. Lo demás es muy facil y no lo muestro pues todos sabemos cómo obtener los voltajes fijos y variables a partir de los reguladores 78XX, 79XX, LM317 y LM337.

Espero sea de utilidad para otros proyectos o si se puede mejorar lo hacemos.

Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.


----------



## anthony123

crimson dijo:


> Para holas: este circuito sirve para limitar la corriente en un regulador con LM317:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80346
> La corriente máxima se ajusta con el preset de 10K.
> Saludos C



Amigo Crimson efectivamente este esquema en Imax lleva la salida a Vref o 1.2V pero sigo sin entender cómo al hacer un corto el PNP de potencia se vuela y más aun cuando le coloco el otro PNP tal como se comenta al inicio de este post. ¿Qué estará pasando?

Estoy usando 3 TIP42, dos para "bypass" con resistencias de 0.25Ω para una Imax de 3.2A (la mitad del máximo de los tips) y el otro PNP para la "proteccion anti-corto" pero igual los de potencia casi que explotan  (ojo estan disipando 40W pero el maximo de esos niños es 65W).

Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola Anthony, qué alegrón encontrarte nuevamente por aquí. Lo que creo que puede pasar es que el transistor de potencia queda con su Emisor a +Vcc y el colector a masa, pichándose por sobretensión, cosa muy común en los transistores chinos actuales, que se han llegado a poner en corto con 38V. Igualmente, habría que medir a ver qué pasa con la tensión en la resistencia que va entre emisor y base, si sube mucho la tensión en ella estaría "abriendo" el transistor y pasaría corriente en exceso por el, tendrías que experimentar los valores para que esto no ocurra.
Saludos C


----------



## volt87

hola yeso1979 e simulado la proteccion contra corto con proteus y no funcciona probe todo lo que se me paso por la cabesa .debo reconocer que mi electronica esta un poco limitada y muuuui oxidada.porfavor dime si esta mal o me equivoco yo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

volt87 dijo:


> hola yeso1979 e simulado la proteccion contra corto con proteus y no funcciona probe todo lo que se me paso por la cabesa .debo reconocer que mi electronica esta un poco limitada y muuuui oxidada.porfavor dime si esta mal o me equivoco yo gracias



¿ Que opinas sobre publicar tu simulación para ver donde está el error ?

Comprimes el archivo que genera el simulador con Winzip o Winrar y lo subes al Foro


----------



## yeso1979

volt87 dijo:


> hola yeso1979 e simulado la proteccion contra corto con proteus y no funcciona probe todo lo que se me paso por la cabesa .debo reconocer que mi electronica esta un poco limitada y muuuui oxidada.porfavor dime si esta mal o me equivoco yo gracias



Hola volt87, el modelo proteus funciona pero hasta cierto límite de corriente en la carga a conectar, ya que como es un programa algebraico de simulación, este trabaja con componentes de características ideales dentro de las cuales asume que tu fuente no tiene pérdidas de potencia y eso es lo que sucede cuando por ejemplo conectas una carga de muy baja resistencia (digamos menos de 1 ohm para simular el corto), entonces arrancas moviendo el potenciometro desde el menor voltaje (1.2V) hasta el mayor voltaje, entonces llegará un momento en el cual la corriente de exceso en el MJ2955 hace que active el relé (componente electromecanico ideal), pero en proteus no se puede activar dicho relé porque en el instante justo en que pasa de cerrado a abierto se está interrumpiendo el suministro de voltaje y la modelación matematica para proteus deja de cumplirse, es como si en milésimas de segundo dejaras de alimentar la bobina del relé entonces se genera un error en el programa. 

Espero haber sido claro, o por lo menos darte la idea del porque es que no se activa el relé en proteus, pero creeme en la realidad si funciona o si no no les enseñaría mi proyecto y funciona perfectamente bien.


----------



## volt87

gracias yeso1979 lo probare en protoboard .lo real mejor que lo simulado.y si pasaba lo que dices tu me daba mensaje de error justo en el momento del cambio


----------



## volt87

Subo la simulacion que publico yeso1979 .puse una bombilla en lugar de rele para simular con proteos los calculos estan echos para una fuente de 5A.espero no aver me equivocado.


----------



## Holas

Mira , éste es el que estoy a punto de hacer(diseñandolo) , es el de Crimson , acá , te dejo el esquemático:







Fijate si te sirve...


----------



## xae

Varias consideraciones sobre el diseño de la fuente,

Corriente mínima, esta fuente impone una corriente mínima de aproximadamente 20mA, si el consumo es menor los transistores no están en conducción. Una posible solución es cambiar el valor de la resistencia de 1K a la salida por un valor de 56 ohmios, de forma que el consumo propio de la fuente a 1,2V es de algo más de 20mA, el consumo propio de la fuente a 32V sería de unos 500 mA.

Inductancia en la salida, donde se ha colocado hace más mal que bien, su ubicación ha de ser delante de una capacidad, yo la colocaría delante de las capacidades del filtro del rectificador, en caso de utilizarla.

Para disminuir notablemente el rizado sólo es necesario colocar una capacidad de 10uF en paralelo con los potenciómetros de ajuste de la tensión de salida, según la hoja de caracteristicas así se obtienen 80dB de 'riple rejection ratio'.


----------



## balfaro94

Bueno me acabo de leer todo el tema de la "BIG ONE" y me parece una fuente que cumple con todas mis espectativas, por cuestiones de dinero pensaba en hacerle unas modificaciones a forma de que trabaje con un maximo de 3 con un trafo de 120 a +- 12 ahora bien mi duda con los MJ15016 Y MJ15015 pues estos son especiales para la corriente que se demanda en la BIG ONEy como yo trabajaré con un maximo de 3A pensaba en reemplazarlos quiza por los tip3055 y tip2955 de igual manera (segun mis pocos conocimientos en el area de la electronica) no estoy seguro si se tendria que cambiar la resistencia de cortocircuito rsc, si hay que hacerlo como calculo su valor y con el potenciometro de 1k que esta en la base del bc640 y el bc639 a cuanto tiene que estar para indicarme que hay hay una exceso de 3 amperios?... puedo poner una resistencia equivalente al porcentaje del mismo POR EJEMPLO digamos que el led indica hay corto cuando el potenciometro de 1kohms esta al 50% ---> el 50% de 1kohm es 500ohms; puedo sustituir ese potenciometro por una resistencia de 500 ohms?.
Ahora referente a la proteccion como ya se dijo ésto solo proteje a los ic reguladores lm317/337 me parecio una idea de colocar un 555 configurado como monoastable donde está el led indicador de corto para que active un rele doble como el siguiente





y corte la comunicacion entre la carga y la salida de la fuente, en donde generalmente se ponen los fusibles? que me dicen de esa idea?.... 

tengo una pregunta para ELAFICIONADO y es con respecto a esta imagen que posteo para que el regulador 317 regula desde cero y no desde 1.2 y es que de donde saco esos " -10V "??  Ver el archivo adjunto 13902

Tengo una ultima pregunta!... De cuantos W son las resistencias?... me confundi cuando mencionaban unas de 5w y otras de 1/4 de w estaria bien si las pongo todas a 1/2 ó 1/4 w?
LES AGRADECERIA MUCHO que me ayudaran con mis dudas, agradezco su dedicacion en este foro y la ayuda que nos brindan con todas las dudas que nos surgen con cada tema. feliz tarde


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Esto te puede dar una idea.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## balfaro94

ELAFICIONADO te agradecería que me ayudaras con ése esquema que anexa<ste, pues mis conocimientos son basicos y sinceramente no entiendo la mayoria del circuito. me podrias ayudar con las otras preguntas que planteé?

1- se puede sustituir el mj15016/16 por un tip3055  y un tip2955 pues quiero modificar esta fuente ppara que trabaje con 3A? (pues en mi pais no los encuentro en la unicas 2 tiendas de electronica que hay)
1- se puede colocar un 555 como monoastable (cuyo pulso será cuando encienda el led indicador de cortocircuito) para activar un relé de doble contacto (imagen arriba) para desconectar las salidas de la fuente donde generalmente se colocan los fusibles
3- si trabajaré con 3A tendria que cambiar el valor de la resistencia de cortocircuito RSC sino me equivoco. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si vas a usar 12V-0-12V. con suerte vas a obtener 0V a +-12V
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/124327/ _ 
P1 y P2 = 1K pot
R5 y R6 = 0.2 3W o más


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest

volt87 dijo:


> Subo la simulacion que publico yeso1979 .puse una bombilla en lugar de rele para simular con proteos los calculos estan echos para una fuente de 5A.espero no aver me equivocado.


Aca te agregue el aviso luminico en base a tu fuente
En VARIOS hay fuentes de hasta 10 amperes con proteccion contra cortos y avisos luminicos


----------



## volt87

muchas gracias The Master .


----------



## DJ-AS

Por fin me dí el tiempo de armar la fuente, y al probarla me doy con que regula de 13.5 a 15v (usando un trafo de 12+12) y lo curioso es que pasa en ambas ramas.
Alguna idea de qué puede ser? Dejo el esquema que hice.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si usa 12Vca 0 12Vca, ¿Cómo piensa obtener +/- 30Vcc?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ-AS

Como dije antes, ese trafo es solo para probar, ya me haré del trafo de +/-24, pero antes de comprarlo, me gustaría saber porqué con el pote en "0" entrega 13.5V y con el pote al máximo, entrega 15V.


----------



## tinchusbest

Según el plano parece bien,pero solo hay que hacer una conexión diferente.Otra cosa,R4 y R7 no tendrían que tener algo como 10 ohm mas o menos????


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

mira como se cinectan los terminales del LM317 y LM337

Ver el archivo adjunto 62314



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ-AS

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, ahora lo chequeo y comento.


----------



## DJ-AS

Perdón por la ignorancia, pero no veo adónde está el error.
Controlé cómo están conectados el 317 y el 337 y no veo el error, salvo que en el diagrama original del circuito, hay una resistencia en serie entre éstos IC.


----------



## DJ-AS

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> mira como se cinectan los terminales del LM317 y LM337
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62314
> 
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Disculpa que te moleste, pero estuve revisando tanto el diagrama como la placa ya armada, y no veo nada mal, que obviamente está, pero no me doy cuenta.
Los terminales que mencionas, los revisé en la placa, y creo que no están mal.
Que más podría ser que haga que la regulación vaya de 13.5V a 15V?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé que decirte. Verifica que R10 esté bien conectado o que su valor sea de 240 ohmios o menos.
Pruébalo sin los transistores.

Chao.


----------



## DJ-AS

elaficionado te cuento que probé sacando la resistencia de 240 y reguló bien, peeeeero, el pote empezó a humear.
Puse una resistencia de 120 1/4w para probar y regula desde más abajo, de 12V a 15V. aprox.
Dejo el diagrama y la placa.
PD: Los transistores de pontencia están cableados, por eso están dispuestos de esa manera en la placa y usé el MJ15105 y MJ15016.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

El pontenciómetro nunca debe humear, cuando esto ocurre, algo está mal conectado.
Por el potenciómetro sólo pasa una corriente de 5mA cuando R10 es de 240 ohmios, ó 10mA cunado la resistencia es de 120 ohmios. En otras palabras, por el potenciómetro pasa una corriente constante, que está dterminada por:

Ir = 1.25V / R1

R1 es igual o menor a 240 ohmios.

Cuando un circuito impreso ya está hecho, puede o no tener errores, pero si los tiene es díficil de decir donde está ese error.

En estos casos lo que se puede hacer es reamar el circuito, pero por etapas. es decir. sin circuito complementarios (los de protección y reforzadores de corriente) y ver como funciona. Ya que al haber menos componentes en el circuito es más fácil hallar el error.

Si tienes otro potenciómetro pruébalo con él.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## opamp

DJ-AS, te fijaste en los diodos D1 y D4,pueden estar volteados.


----------



## DJ-AS

Muchas gracias elaficionado, lo armaré por etapas como dices, y probaré si de esa manera funciona.





opamp dijo:


> DJ-AS, te fijaste en los diodos D1 y D4,pueden estar volteados.



Los acabo de controlar y están bien colocados.
La verdad me está cansando ésto, empiezo a creer que la placa está mal en algún lado.
Tal vez lo mejor sea hacerla de nuevo =(


----------



## opamp

DJ-AS, lo extraño es que el problema lo tienes en ambas fuentes, si los diodos estan bién , te fijaste si no estan intercambiados el emisor con el colector de Q5 y Q4.


----------



## DJ-AS

Paso a pedirles disculpas a opamp y elaficionado y a los que me ayudaron, porque el grosero error lo estaba cometiendo yo y por eso no regulaba bien la fuente.
Cuando revisé lo que propuso opamp me dí cuenta que había invertido de lugar los transistores de potencia, corregido eso, todo funciona de lujo.
Leyendo todo el threat me surgió una duda:
Las únicas resistencias de 2w que utilicé son las de 0.15 y ví que algunos usaron 2w o más para las de 33 y las de 100.
Y me surge otra pregunta: se puede utilizar como "transformador" la fuente de una Pc?
Podrían confirmarme eso por favor?


----------



## ndspencer

Hola soy nuevo aqui pero he leido y he visto las discusiones sobre este tema y me a llamado muco la atencion. Yo estoy trabajando en el diseño de una fuente regulable para alimentar una lampara. La fuente tiene como caracteristicas a entregar, Corriente entre 4-10A, Tension 0-120Vdc y Potencia 200- 1100W. Por la amplia informacion que aqui se ha brindado tengo un 60% del problema resuelto, mi duda esta en transformador a utilizar teniendo en cuenta que me alimentare de la red a 110Vac.
   Saludos a todos, 
ndspencer.


----------



## Fogonazo

ndspencer dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo aqui pero he leido y he visto las discusiones . . .



¿ Y por que no emplear un *dimmer* ?


----------



## ndspencer

Ya habia pensado en esa variante pero el caso es que necesito ademas visualizar estas variaciones(ya sea de V,I y P o al meno dos de ellas), ago incapie en la fuente porque es para montar un laboratorio y necesito tratar simular la luz de sol. Por eso preferira la fuente, aunque el dimmer tambien serviria pero no es lo ideal.


----------



## joaquinC

Discúlpame... soy nuevito nuevito en el foro, pero quisiera preguntar por la resistencia de 33[Ω] que antecede al LM317 y al MJ. Pregunto yo, ¿Para qué sirve?
Mi duda se planteó ya que si por el LM317 circularía una corriente de 1[A] esta resistencia generaría una caída muy grande, en este caso de 33[V], y no llegaría tensión al regulador 317.
Me pueden aclarar la duda, disculpen si cometo alguna infracción, soy nuevo.
Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias, Joaquin.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Cuando la caída de voltaje en 33 ohmios es aprox. 1V, el transistor comienza a conducir y es el transistor por donde pasa la corriente. De esta manera el LM317 trabaja con corrientes bajas, calienta menos y su función es sólo de regulador de voltaje.(el transistor se encarga de las corrientes altas)

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si tienes tiempo lee este tema desde el inicio.


----------



## joaquinC

Claro, bueno mi duda entonces es por que el transistor MJ4502 satura cuando solamente cae 1[v] aproximadamente, no entiendo como es el análisis de la maya.

¿La tensión que llegue a la base del transistor no debe ser menor a 1.3[V] para que sature?
Desde ya muchas gracias, y muchísimas gracias por contestar. Ahora ni más bien pueda me pondré a leer el comienzo de este tema.

Saludos, Joaquin.


----------



## Jose_Aedo

buenas tardes amigos 

https://drive.google.com/folderview...JkXzFFampnbmZ4UllNeWJlUkdrenQyQXM&usp=sharing


les dejo este doc para calcular los transistores de paso y el transistor de proteccion contra cortocircuito. es de facil uso.  

espero os guste


----------



## elxarly

Yang dijo:


> esta es mi lista de componentes para la big one:
> 
> --1 Transformador 220VAC / 24-0-24 a 7A
> 
> **--2 Fusible de 7 Amperios para los secundarios, creo que no son necesario ¿o si?
> **--2 Portafusibles
> 
> --1 Fusible de 1.5 Amperios  para el primario
> --1 Portafusibles
> 
> --1 Rectificador de 8Amp 100V o mayor
> 
> --2 Condensador Electroliticos 6800uF a 63V o mayor
> --2 Condensadores Ceramicos 100nF 100V, tengo algunos de 2kV..
> --2 Condensadores Electroliticos 10uF a 63V o mayor
> 
> --1 MJ15016
> --1 MJ15015
> --1 TIP42A
> --1 TIP41A
> --1 BC640
> --1 BC639
> 
> --1 LM317K (encapsulado TO-3)
> --1 LM337K (encapsulado TO-3)
> --Silicona de contacto para TO-3 (Aislante)
> --Separador aislante para TO-3
> 
> --4 Diodos 1N4007 (en el esquema iban 1N4001) pero como estan al mismo precio...
> 
> --2 Resistencias 10k 1/4W
> --2 Resistencias 33 2W
> --2 Resistencias 240 a 5W
> --2 Resistencias 1k a 2W, despues del regulador
> --2 Resistencias 1k 1/4W
> --2 Resistencia 100 2W, para los transistores de los leds
> --2 Resistencias 0.15 a 5W
> 
> --2 Potenciometros 5k a 500W
> --2 Potenciometros 1k
> 
> --2 Led 3mm rojo opaco



Buenas

Estoy realizando esta fuente, y quería saber el potenciometro de 1K de cuantos vatios son

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Cuál es el circuito?

¿Dónde está el diagrama? 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elxarly

es el de la big one


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro                                 



Yang dijo:


> --2 Potenciometros 5k *a 500W*
> --2 Potenciometros 1k


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los potenciómetros pueden ser de 0.25W a 1W

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Los potenciómetros de 1K son de ajuste o trimmer


----------



## merchanos

Saludos a todos... muy buena esta fuente asi como otras que he visto en este foro...quisiera hacer esta y como estoy recién iniciándome en este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica aun no se muchas cosas... mi pregunta es la siguiente espero me puedan ayudar o guiar en algo Tengo un transformador de estas caracteristicas ....
VOLTAJE DE ENTRADA: 120VOL, AC,60HZ, 200 WATT

VOLTAJE DE SALIDA: 25-0-25 VOLT, 5,2 AMP AC
                              8-0-8    VOLT, 1,5 AMP AC
                              40 VOLT. 2 AMP AC
                              5 VOLT, 1 AMP AC

Pudiera hacer una fuente regulable como esta en este caso de 25 - 0 - 25 5a que sea regulable el voltaje y el amperaje...exactamente que componentes necesitaría?....... asi mismo puedo usar el resto de las ramas del transformador para voltajes fijos?? que tendría que agregar al diagrama?? que otra utilidad me pueden ofrecer estos voltajes extras.... espero me ayuden y me guíen


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , podés hacerte una fuente variable y doble de unos ±32V , más dos fijas , una de 12 V y otra de 5 V 

Usa el Buscador !


----------



## Holas

Holas dijo:


> Mira , éste es el que estoy a punto de hacer(diseñandolo) , es el de Crimson , acá , te dejo el esquemático:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fijate si te sirve...


 
Cómo se podría agregar el circuito al " circuito final " de éste tema?



pasaDEuva dijo:


> Esta es la *version definitiva* de la fuente, sus caracteristicas son:
> - pensada para dudar toda la vida.
> - no muy compleja, de facil armado y de $180 (pesos argentinos).
> - genera muy buena continua a la salida hasta los 26V (con un transformador de 24), solo 0.09V de "riple" a 5A de carga!
> - se puede expandir hasta 15A! con un transformador que soporte esa corriente y agregando otros capacitores de 6800uF en paralelo con los actuales y cambiando unas resistencias.
> - se puede seguir expandiendo agregando mas transistores de potencia MJ150xx en paralelo con los actuales.
> - con proteccion contra corto-circuito o corrientes elevadas.
> - indicador de sobre carga.
> 
> Pronto publicamos toda la información de los componentes, instrucciones para el armado, consejos, fotos y los agradecimientos.
> 
> Va a estar disponible toda la información, esquemas y PCB para que la copien o si tienen ganas tomen la idea para mejorarla o modificarla.
> 
> Saludos!


 
A ésta versión me refiero. Porque supongo que no se aplica directamente a la salida de tensión.

Serìa de esa forma?


----------



## juliocesar71

Buenas tardes

Tengo inconveniente con una fuente regulada variable, cuando se le conecta la carga y esta excede el amperaje que soporta el Lm 317 según el circuito, el transistor MJ15004 debe transportar la corriente de carga en exceso, lo cual no sucede, el Lm 317 soporta toda la carga hasta el punto de sobrecalentase y provocar su destrucción.

Espero contar con sus sugerencias


----------



## DJ T3

Eso esta mal dibujado, o esta mal en la vida real.

De dónde te estás basando para realizar el circuito? (Enlace al post o pagina)


----------



## juliocesar71

Gracias DJ T3 por la respuesta, un amigo me paso el dibujo y lo construí tal cual, si esta mal en el dibujo me puedes indicar los errores, agradezco tu interés


----------



## J2C

@juliocesar71 el dibujo no esta mal.

Pero sería mejor que te bases en el del *post #1* (haz click) de este thread que ha sido ampliamente analizado.



​


Salu2.-


----------



## juliocesar71

J2C he verificado el estado de los componentes y aparentemente esta todo bien en el montaje físico, el plano al parecer esta acorde al que indicas, no se si  algún defecto del TIP o el LM317 influya en esta situación. 
NOTA: El circuito se comporta bien con cargas pequeñas.


----------



## J2C

.


El error que posee tu montaje es que cuando Q1 limita la corriente protege solo a Q2 y todo el consumo de corriente pasa por el U1 (LM317).

Ese error en la limitación de corriente lo tienen todos los circuitos con ese esquema.




Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS

Haz empleado disipadores grandes para ambos componentes ?



J2C dijo:


> El error que posee tu montaje es que cuando Q1 limita la corriente protege solo a Q2 y todo el consumo de corriente pasa por el U1 (LM317).



Estiman que el LM317 tiene protección propia.


----------



## juliocesar71

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haz empleado disipadores grandes para ambos componentes ?
> 
> 
> 
> Estiman que el LM317 tiene protección propia.


Claro, tienen buenos disipadores, pero el lm317 calienta en exceso con cargas grandes y el voltaje decae de 12 vcc a 10vcc al consumir 1,5A


----------



## switchxxi

J2C dijo:


> @juliocesar71 el dibujo no esta mal.



El LM317 esta al revés.



juliocesar71 dijo:


> Claro, tienen buenos disipadores, pero el lm317 calienta en exceso con cargas grandes y el voltaje decae de 12 vcc a 10vcc al consumir 1,5A



Según lo que has subido el circuito esta alimentado con unos 40V que, con una salida de 12V y pidiendo 1.5A significa "quemar" (40 V- 12V) * 1.5A = 42W, algo se va a poner muy calentito .

De todas formas hace falta fotos claras del montaje mas que del circuito porque puede haber algo mal conectado.


----------

